# SF Members Silver Alert (Missing in Action)



## FastTrax

Haven't heard from jerry old & oldman lately.










https://www.nasua.org/resourses/documents/SilverAlertFollowUp.pdf

www.facebook.com/pg/Endangered-Missing_Person__Alert_Goldden-Silver-Alert-267330349981624/photos/

www.twitter.com/silveralertbill

www.civicplus.com/case-studies/ipaws-emergency-notification-helps-bring-home-missing-family-member

www.kindlycare.com/silver-alert/

www.seniorlink.com/blog/silver-alerts

www.programsforelderly.com/memory-silver-alert.php

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/24051596/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_Alert


----------



## JaniceM

Jerry was here early this morning. 

I'd like to know where Camper, 911, and Applecruncher are...


----------



## JustBonee

You can always catch @jerry old  fussing over his  Cowboys in the Sports Thread  ...   ...love ya Jerry!

Oldman posted a thread a little while ago,  while he is recuperating from his trip to Africa.


----------



## FastTrax

JaniceM said:


> Jerry was here early this morning.
> 
> I'd like to know where Camper, 911, and Applecruncher are...



If you mean Camper6 showing a bear on  his avatar I see the name on another forum. There is an earlier SF MIA thread concerning Matt & 911. Mat who used to post on the Military Veterans subforum hasn't been heard of since last year. If I recall 911 posted a couple of times last year having been extremely sick due to COVID-19. After a bit I haven't seen any post. Also Tony B seems to not appear on my radar lately.


----------



## FastTrax

thanks for the update


JaniceM said:


> Jerry was here early this morning.
> 
> I'd like to know where Camper, 911, and Applecruncher are...





Bonnie said:


> You can always catch @jerry old  fussing over his  Cowboys in the Sports Thread  ...   ...love ya Jerry!
> 
> Oldman posted a thread a little while ago,  while he is recuperating from his trip to Africa.



Thanks for the update. Also Paraglector or whatever from Down under. I believe she post very late at night. Thanks again, take care and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## hollydolly

*Oldman* was here just the other day explaining how he's trying to get well after a bad bout of illness landed him in hospital while on Vaation


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> You can always catch @jerry old  fussing over his  Cowboys in the Sports Thread  ...   ...love ya Jerry!
> 
> Oldman posted a thread a little while ago,  while he is recuperating from his trip to Africa.


sorry didn't see your post Bonnie..


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Jerry was here early this morning.
> 
> I'd like to know where Camper, 911, and Applecruncher are...


 mentioned applecruncher a while back. I fear the worst tbh, she hasn't been here for about a year now... and she was a very regular poster...


----------



## hollydolly

Haven't seen C'est Moi in ages...anyone else heard from her ?


----------



## Pinky

Haven't seen Kadee46 in quite some time either.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Haven't seen Kadee46 in quite some time either.


she posts on the other forum


----------



## MsFox

I haven't seen myself in a while.


----------



## FastTrax

Tony B, Keesha and Mr. Pants????????????????


----------



## Jules

Mr. Pants just checked in on his diary.  He’s living the good life.


----------



## Ruthanne

FastTrax said:


> Tony B, Keesha and Mr. Pants????????????????


Keesha hasn't been here in quite some time.  Maybe she left?


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> mentioned applecruncher a while back. I fear the worst tbh, she hasn't been here for about a year now... and she was a very regular poster...


I sent messages to applecruncher and 911 a few weeks ago, no response.  
Would have done the same for Camper, but his profile didn't include a message option.


----------



## Pepper

Keesha is fine and is still her wonderful self, only elsewhere.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I sent messages to applecruncher and 911 a few weeks ago, no response.
> Would have done the same for Camper, but his profile didn't include a message option.


911..isn't well... hasn't been well for quite a while. AC hasn't answered anyones' messages or emails..


----------



## Jules

@Lee was off because of issues with her hands.  Hope she heals soon.


----------



## Marie5656

*This is what I like about SF.  People notice when members go MIA.  I am sure much has to do with the fact that we are seniors...but in a virtual way, friends as well.*


----------



## AnnieA

Think awhile after 911 quit posting that oldman said they'd kept in touch.  911 expressed to me that anti-cop sentiments on the net were getting him down.


----------



## jerry old

AnnieA said:


> Think awhile after 911 quit posting that oldman said they'd kept in touch.  911 expressed to me that anti-cop sentiments on the net were getting him down.


Yes, i've about had my fill of anti-cop behavior in our nation


----------



## AnnieA

Pepper said:


> Keesha is fine and is still her wonderful self, only elsewhere.



Tell her I miss her!


----------



## Lara

On July 6 2021, @911 posted this and hasn't been seen since.

_"Cops are people and as such are also subjected to being imperfect. It seems that a lot of people tend to forget this. Thus, they can also be thieves, murderers, menaces to society and the like. We expect the police to be above all of this, but alas, we are not. We have the same societal and personal defects (faults) as anyone else.

We may expect a police officer to be above all of this, but we are not. Just because a cop is caught doing something illegal doesn't make all cops bad, no more that if a nurse is caught stealing does it make all nurses bad people. I think that the George Floyd murder brought out the worse in people, but 17 police officers were killed during the 2020 riots brought on by ANTIFA and BLM, which are both fascist groups. I think the score has been more than settled and yet very little to zero has been posted here about the disregard for their lives.

I would ask the good people on this forum to please stop demonizing the police."_


----------



## Shero

Have not seen *Verisure* for a while. He's a good guy.


----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


> 911..isn't well... hasn't been well for quite a while. AC hasn't answered anyones' messages or emails..





AnnieA said:


> Think awhile after 911 quit posting that oldman said they'd kept in touch.  911 expressed to me that anti-cop sentiments on the net were getting him down.





jerry old said:


> Yes, i've about had my fill of anti-cop behavior in our nation





Lara said:


> On July 6 2021, @911 posted this and hasn't been seen since.
> 
> _"Cops are people and as such are also subjected to being imperfect. It seems that a lot of people tend to forget this. Thus, they can also be thieves, murderers, menaces to society and the like. We expect the police to be above all of this, but alas, we are not. We have the same societal and personal defects (faults) as anyone else.
> 
> We may expect a police officer to be above all of this, but we are not. Just because a cop is caught doing something illegal doesn't make all cops bad, no more that if a nurse is caught stealing does it make all nurses bad people. I think that the George Floyd murder brought out the worse in people, but 17 police officers were killed during the 2020 riots brought on by ANTIFA and BLM, which are both fascist groups. I think the score has been more than settled and yet very little to zero has been posted here about the disregard for their lives.
> 
> I would ask the good people on this forum to please stop demonizing the police."_



As much as I am ecstatic to hear 911 is still with us I am truly sorry to hear that he is no longer with US. Can someone please reach out to him if nothing else just let him know we on SF not only miss him but we love him as well.


----------



## Ruthanne

911 was very kind to me.  He offered to come from PA to OH to fix my car and I'd only pay for parts.  I had already taken it to a shop, though, and it wasn't drivable to take out of there so I thanked him and told him the circumstances.  He is someone who would help people in need.  

There are still some people on SF who appreciate and respect police, thank God.  Most police do a whole lot of good even besides the job they do.  They are community servants who deserve our respect and appreciation.  They lie their lives on the line every day--who else does that?


----------



## JaniceM

jerry old said:


> Yes, i've about had my fill of anti-cop behavior in our nation


Same here.
I tolerated personal insults, racial insults, but when it came to anti-cop and anti-military it wasn't insulting me it was insulting my family, and that was the last straw.  
I'll add there's an active member who, if 'they' read this, might think I'm referring to them & their comments, but I'm not. 

And, considering the title of the thread, etc., when I left a couple of years ago, _one _person reached out to contact me..  thank you again..  you know who you are


----------



## JaniceM

FastTrax said:


> As much as I am ecstatic to hear 911 is still with us I am truly sorry to hear that he is no longer with US. Can someone please reach out to him if nothing else just let him know we on SF not only miss him but we love him as well.
> 
> View attachment 205397


I'm at a disadvantage, because, unless individuals mention it on forum, I don't know anyone's real names.


----------



## dseag2

Marie5656 said:


> *This is what I like about SF.  People notice when members go MIA.  I am sure much has to do with the fact that we are seniors...but in a virtual way, friends as well.*


Yes, it is amazing that members here are concerned about other members.  This is truly a community.


----------



## FastTrax

JaniceM said:


> I'm at a disadvantage, because, unless individuals mention it on forum, I don't know anyone's real names.



Its either or.


----------



## JaniceM

FastTrax said:


> Its either or.


Granted I'm seriously sleep-deprived, but can you clarify what you meant??


----------



## FastTrax

JaniceM said:


> I'm at a disadvantage, because, unless individuals mention it on forum, I don't know anyone's real names.





FastTrax said:


> Its either or.





JaniceM said:


> Granted I'm seriously sleep-deprived, but can you clarify what you meant??



Actually I posted more than what appeared here. I have no idea what happened but I'll try to reiterate. IMHO it appears that most of the membership uses aliases while others are comfortable using their real names. If it appeared that I offended you in any way please accept my sincerest apology. Take care and enjoy your night.


----------



## FastTrax

dseag2 said:


> Yes, it is amazing that members here are concerned about other members.  This is truly a community.



Oh we go at it a time or two 



But when all is said and done



It's all good. Why? Because despite our differences we love and respect each other.


----------



## Gary O'

FastTrax said:


> It's all good. Why? Because despite our differences we love and respect each other.


Yeah, it can be a love fest, at times

Personally, I tend to hold back my feelings

But, I've been told, they come out in my facial expressions...


----------



## FastTrax

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, it can be a love fest, at times
> 
> Personally, I tend to hold back my feelings
> 
> But, I've been told, they come out in my facial expressions...



Keeps em guessing huh Gary O' I gotta try that. LOL!!!!!!!!!

Best post this month:











TTFN Studmuffin.


----------



## JaniceM

FastTrax said:


> Actually I posted more than what appeared here. I have no idea what happened but I'll try to reiterate. IMHO it appears that most of the membership uses aliases while others are comfortable using their real names. If it appeared that I offended you in any way please accept my sincerest apology. Take care and enjoy your night.


No, you didn't offend me in any way, I just couldn't figure out what you meant.
Your explanation clarified it.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> Haven't seen C'est Moi in ages...anyone else heard from her ?


She's on another forum, Holly.  Not your favorite one.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> She's on another forum, Holly.  Not your favorite one.


_this_ is my favourite one Lois... but I think you might mean the one I left... , but I'm pleased to hear she's ok..thanks for letting me know..


----------



## Aunt Bea

I worry about Pete from Alaska/Texas.

He hasn't been around since last November.


----------



## hollydolly

yes I hope he's ok too, Bea... but not worrying too much because historically Pete often goes a month or 2 without posting... , so hopefully all is well with him


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> _this_ is my favourite one Lois... but I think you might mean the one I left... , but I'm peased to hear she's ok..thanks for letting me know..


Yes, I was referring to the one you left.  I'll pm you about her.


----------



## rgp

"_I would ask the good people on this forum to please stop demonizing the police."

_ You're asking the wrong people ......... The good people don't engage in it.


----------



## Sassycakes

Lara said:


> On July 6 2021, @911 posted this and hasn't been seen since.
> 
> _"Cops are people and as such are also subjected to being imperfect. It seems that a lot of people tend to forget this. Thus, they can also be thieves, murderers, menaces to society and the like. We expect the police to be above all of this, but alas, we are not. We have the same societal and personal defects (faults) as anyone else.
> 
> We may expect a police officer to be above all of this, but we are not. Just because a cop is caught doing something illegal doesn't make all cops bad, no more that if a nurse is caught stealing does it make all nurses bad people. I think that the George Floyd murder brought out the worse in people, but 17 police officers were killed during the 2020 riots brought on by ANTIFA and BLM, which are both fascist groups. I think the score has been more than settled and yet very little to zero has been posted here about the disregard for their lives.
> 
> I would ask the good people on this forum to please stop demonizing the police."_


_ *I really miss 911, I enjoyed all his posts. I can't believe anyone can disrespect a Police Officer who puts his life in jeopardy every day to protect all of us.*_


----------



## Lara

I miss @LcJones . She joined in 2017 and hasn't posted or been seen since April of 2021. I think I remember her not liking the arguing against Christianity from unbelievers. But if we're going to have religious threads then those of various persuasions are welcome...just not rudeness from any sides, believers or unbelievers.

We lose a lot of members this way though. One has to be either thick skinned or a glutton for punishment but then I'm neither and I'm still here. I've come close many times though.


----------



## jerry old

i do not put those i vehemently disagree with on ignore, i merely check out their post to see if they've still lost their minds

You cannot argue with an idiot, ( (Mark Twain) or discuss theology with  a Methodist

( I'm not sure why I use Methodist, their fine people, mostly. it comes from an old Johnny Cash song-i use it as a subjective word...
apologies to all Methodist-if my good Methodist friends object, i' remove it)


----------



## Marie5656

*I am sad that @Aunt Marg left, due to some idiot troll.  She left in July of last year.  I was always hoping she was just taking a break, but it seems she is not coming back*


----------



## FastTrax

Auntie M, now Charry.


----------



## Marie5656

FastTrax said:


> Auntie M, now Charry.


OK, Cool..did not know that Thanks


----------



## Jules

FastTrax said:


> Auntie M, now Charry.


Has @charry definitely left?  I thought it was decided it was just a misunderstanding because of a bot flagging her post.

@Aneeda72 hasn’t been around for several days.  That’s unusual for her.


----------



## Shero

I hope Aneeda and Joey are okay. Wish them both well!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Shero said:


> I hope Aneeda and Joey are okay. Wish them both well!


I just went to her profile and looked up her recent post, she posted on Saturday and was celebrating Joey's birthday.  I'm glad they both are doing okay.


----------



## Shero

SeaBreeze said:


> I just went to her profile and looked up her recent post, she posted on Saturday and was celebrating Joey's birthday.  I'm glad they both are doing okay.


Thanks SeaBreeze guess I missed that.


----------



## charry

Jules said:


> Has @charry definitely left?  I thought it was decided it was just a misunderstanding because of a bot flagging her post.
> 
> @Aneeda72 hasn’t been around for several days.  That’s unusual for her.


I’ve been thinking and why should I leave because of a few people …..
there are some lovely people on here…
I’ve never used the ignore button,but I will now …….


----------



## Devi

Yep, IMO, the Ignore button is wonderful for making the forums more pleasant/fun/etc.


----------



## hollydolly

Devi said:


> Yep, IMO, the Ignore button is wonderful for making the forums more pleasant/fun/etc.


Oh I so agree, there are  a few people on here I have on ignore... thank goodness we have it otherwise this forum would be spoiled by the minority


----------



## charry

Devi said:


> Yep, IMO, the Ignore button is wonderful for making the forums more pleasant/fun/etc.


Yep, I’ve used them now x


----------



## Shero

...And where are you Gary O' ? 






Maybe one of your favorite songs will entice you to make an appearance.
Just letting you know you are missed!
.


----------



## Jules

Shero said:


> And where are you Gary O' ?


He was here on Sunday, Jan 30th.


----------



## FastTrax

Jules said:


> Has @charry definitely left?  I thought it was decided it was just a misunderstanding because of a bot flagging her post.
> 
> @Aneeda72 hasn’t been around for several days.  That’s unusual for her.



Sorry, I misspoke. Charry is good. Always was, always will be.


----------



## Autumn72

Marie5656 said:


> *I am sad that @Aunt Marg left, due to some idiot troll.  She left in July of last year.  I was always hoping she was just taking a break, but it seems she is not coming back*


Why what happened


----------



## Becky1951

MarciKS hasn't posted since Dec 18th. Worried about her.


----------



## Jules

@Rah-Rah hasn’t been here for several days.  

@Colleen hasn’t checked in to tell us about her move.  Maybe she’s moved.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Becky1951 said:


> MarciKS hasn't posted since Dec 18th. Worried about her.


Marvi posted on her diary page a couple days ago


----------



## JustBonee

Jules said:


> @[B]Colleen[/B] hasn’t checked in to tell us about her move.  Maybe she’s moved.



She was posting this afternoon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Has anybody heard from Chic?


----------



## PamfromTx

Aunt Bea said:


> Has anybody heard from Chic?


You beat me to it.  I was just going to ask about her.


----------



## Devi

Smiley Holly seems to have disappeared as well.


----------



## Lara

Chic posted 8 days ago on February 1


----------



## PamfromTx

Lara said:


> Chic posted 8 days ago on February 1


Well, that's a long time for those who are use to seeing her post daily.


----------



## Lara

PamfromTx said:


> Well, that's a long time for those who are use to seeing her post daily.


Yes, that occurred to me as well. I wasn't insinuating anything...just offering some information for anyone interested.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Deleted.


----------



## Pinky

I really miss Aneeda   and hope she and Joey are doing well. Hopefully, she will pop in soon to let us know how she is.


----------



## Jules

Nothing from FXdog (think I got his name wrong) lately.


----------



## hollydolly

@MarkinPhx , hasn't posted since last November...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> @MarkinPhx , hasn't posted since last November...


Sorry to say I'd forgotten about him.  That's my old memory again.   I hope he's doing well.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry to say I'd forgotten about him.  That's my old memory again.   I hope he's doing well.


yes me too, I hope nothings' wrong, he has always been a fairly regular poster ...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> yes me too, I hope nothings' wrong, he has always been a fairly regular poster ...


Maybe he'll be back.  Lots of people come back after a long break.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Nothing from FXdog (think I got his name wrong) lately.


wasn't it FMdog ?.. I can't quite remember, so I may be wrong  but I thought it was, but that doesn't come up either when I put it in the search.. wonder if he's one of the 2 Matrix said he'd banned for life..


----------



## CindyLouWho

hollydolly said:


> @MarkinPhx , hasn't posted since last November...


@hollydolly,
Yes, I miss him & his song posts.
I really hope he's okay.


----------



## Devi

And what happened to @tbeltrans — haven't heard from him in ages.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> wasn't it FMdog ?.. I can't quite remember, so I may be wrong  but I thought it was, but that doesn't come up either when I put it in the search.. wonder if he's one of the 2 Matrix said he'd banned for life..


Yes, I’m sure you’re right.  That’s what I meant to type.


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> wasn't it FMdog ?.. I can't quite remember, so I may be wrong but I thought it was, but that doesn't come up either when I put it in the search.. wonder if he's one of the 2 Matrix said he'd banned for life..


fmdog44 gets an *'OOPS!'*


----------



## katlupe

I was looking through my diary and found some missing members. One is @deesierra, @kaydee46 and @peppermint.  I guess this happens on all forums or social media but still missing them.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I was looking through my diary and found some missing members. One is @deesierra, @kaydee46 and @peppermint.  I guess this happens on all forums or social media but still missing them.


ppermint was last on in January...haven't seen Deesierra since September...


Gary O' said:


> fmdog44 gets an *'OOPS!'*


Looks like I may have been right then...


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> wasn't it FMdog ?.. I can't quite remember, so I may be wrong  but I thought it was, but that doesn't come up either when I put it in the search.. wonder if he's one of the 2 Matrix said he'd banned for life..


Two people got banned for life? Good grief  They must have really $crewed up.
Who are they?


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> Two people got banned for life? Good grief  They must have really $crewed up.
> Who are they?


Admin never tells us.. it prevents people discussing the why's and what fors..etc..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Admin never tells us.. it prevents people discussing the why's and what fors..etc..


It would be nice to know what could get you banned for life. I would want to be careful not to do it.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> It would be nice to know what could get you banned for life. I would want to be careful not to do it.


I think basically it's either refusing to abide by the rules  of the forum or instruction from admin.. or arguing with admin after he's made a request or a decision..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I think basically it's either refusing to abide by the rules  of the forum or insturction from admin.. or arguing with admin after he's made a request or a decision..


I think I am safe then. I never do that.


----------



## Fyrefox

If there’s a _Silver Alert, _won’t this guy _Yukon Cornelius _show up?  I hear he’s also interested in gold.  I just wonder about people who lick pickaxes, though…


----------



## Trila

I was looking for Irwin...haven't seen him for awhile.


----------



## Pinky

Anyone seen Signe lately? It has been about 9 days since she has posted.


----------



## RFW

Pinky said:


> Anyone seen Signe lately? It has been about 9 days since she has posted.


Wow I didn't realize it's been that long.


----------



## Trila

Pinky said:


> Anyone seen Signe lately? It has been about 9 days since she has posted.


On March 8th, she posted that she was going to take a break from SF for a while.


----------



## Ruthanne

Haven't seen ASP3 in a long time.  I enjoyed his posts.


----------



## Jules

Ruthanne said:


> Haven't seen ASP3 in a long time.  I enjoyed his posts.


I did too.  He left with a message that it had been fun until it wasn’t.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> I did too.  He left with a message that it had been fun until it wasn’t.


Thanks for that info.  I didn't see his message.  I hope he'll come back.


----------



## PamfromTx

Anyone heard from @MrPants and @MrChrisBacon?


----------



## MickaC

SF.....truly a great place with caring members caring about others.

Along with the members spoken of, Aneeda72 is another one greatly missed.....I fear that her health challenges took over......hoping not......does anyone know.


----------



## Pinky

PamfromTx said:


> Anyone heard from @MrPants and @MrChrisBacon?


ChrisPBacon posted on Wednesday. MrPants a few weeks ago.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> SF.....truly a great place with caring members caring about others.
> 
> Along with the members spoken of, Aneeda72 is another one greatly missed.....I fear that her health challenges took over......hoping not......does anyone know.


I wish I knew. The last day she was on here I think was Feb. 12th. I sent her a message on March 6th and she has not replied. I just sent her another one.


----------



## Gary O'

MickaC said:


> Along with the members spoken of, Aneeda72 is another one greatly missed.....I fear that her health challenges took over......hoping not......does anyone know.


We PM'd each other a couple days ago.
Seemed fine.


----------



## katlupe

Gary O' said:


> We PM'd each other a couple days ago.
> Seemed fine.


Thank you for letting us know. I was worried about her.


----------



## MickaC

Gary O' said:


> We PM'd each other a couple days ago.
> Seemed fine.


Thanks Gary.....you eased my mind.


----------



## Lara

deleted by me


----------



## MrPants

Pinky said:


> ChrisPBacon posted on Wednesday. MrPants a few weeks ago.


I'm here but limited access to wifi/internet. Traveling around and generally having a great time


----------



## dobielvr

AnnieA said:


> Tell her I miss her!


Me too!  (Keesha)


----------



## Jules

Or @RFW


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> Me too!  (Keesha)


@dobielvr, are you saying that you’re Keesha?


----------



## Devi

I generally like everyone here, and I skip the threads about things that I know will get contentious (and that I don't care about). That said, I have a few people on Ignore, which makes the forums much more pleasant to me.


----------



## Trish

Forums are like joining any group, you have to take it as you find it and, if it's not to your taste then you move on.  We don't have to comment on threads or converse with people we find unpleasant and we don't have to share any personal information or photos unless we choose to.  I tend not to take forums very seriously but, I guess, we are all different and some people are easily offended so, I had better point out here, I am speaking generally and not with anyone in mind!


----------



## oldman

FastTrax said:


> As much as I am ecstatic to hear 911 is still with us I am truly sorry to hear that he is no longer with US. Can someone please reach out to him if nothing else just let him know we on SF not only miss him but we love him as well.
> 
> View attachment 205397


911 is a friend of mine and I am responsible for having him join SF. I met him from living next door to my sister in Hershey. He suffered for months from the effects of COVID-19. When he was well again, I asked why he wasn’t posting and it was still during the time when defunding the police was still a popular movement among some political leftists.

He became pretty much saddened by the amount of support the movement was getting and discussed with me why would people want to live without police departments. I think from his conversations, he just had enough of the bad cop stories. Like he said to me “Heaven knows we do have some bad cops, but overall, we do a lot more good than bad.” I know he was all for police reform, but dismantling police departments are an insane idea.

If people knew this man, they would know he was all about keeping people safe, both on the highways and while on the streets and also in their homes. We met up a couple of times for coffee and once for golf. We now keep in touch by phone. He still teaches at the State Police Academy, but no longer carries a badge. He has a civilian job only. I loved to listen to his farm stories where he worked while in high school. A very funny guy. He still goes to the gym and is strong as a horse.

I stumbled on this post by accident, but I will let him know some of the posters have asked about him. He also has asked about some of you.


----------



## dobielvr

Jules said:


> @dobielvr, are you saying that you’re Keesha?


Someone up thread had mentioned that they miss Keesha...and I said me too.

I'm dobielvr.


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> 911 is a friend of mine and I am responsible for having him join SF. I met him from living next door to my sister in Hershey. He suffered for months from the effects of COVID-19. When he was well again, I asked why he wasn’t posting and it was still during the time when defunding the police was still a popular movement among some political leftists.
> 
> He became pretty much saddened by the amount of support the movement was getting and discussed with me why would people want to live without police departments. I think from his conversations, he just had enough of the bad cop stories. Like he said to me “Heaven knows we do have some bad cops, but overall, we do a lot more good than bad.” I know he was all for police reform, but dismantling police departments are an insane idea.
> 
> If people knew this man, they would know he was all about keeping people safe, both on the highways and while on the streets and also in their homes. We met up a couple of times for coffee and once for golf. We now keep in touch by phone. He still teaches at the State Police Academy, but no longer carries a badge. He has a civilian job only. I loved to listen to his farm stories where he worked while in high school. A very funny guy. He still goes to the gym and is strong as a horse.
> 
> I stumbled on this post by accident, but I will let him know some of the posters has asked about him. He also has asked about some of you.


Please do let him know we miss him Oldman, ...911 is one of life's good guys...


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> Someone up thread had mentioned that they miss Keesha...and I said me too.
> 
> I'm dobielvr.


That’s what I thought, but I didn’t see what you were quoting.  I miss Keesha too.


----------



## FastTrax

oldman said:


> 911 is a friend of mine and I am responsible for having him join SF. I met him from living next door to my sister in Hershey. He suffered for months from the effects of COVID-19. When he was well again, I asked why he wasn’t posting and it was still during the time when defunding the police was still a popular movement among some political leftists.
> 
> He became pretty much saddened by the amount of support the movement was getting and discussed with me why would people want to live without police departments. I think from his conversations, he just had enough of the bad cop stories. Like he said to me “Heaven knows we do have some bad cops, but overall, we do a lot more good than bad.” I know he was all for police reform, but dismantling police departments are an insane idea.
> 
> If people knew this man, they would know he was all about keeping people safe, both on the highways and while on the streets and also in their homes. We met up a couple of times for coffee and once for golf. We now keep in touch by phone. He still teaches at the State Police Academy, but no longer carries a badge. He has a civilian job only. I loved to listen to his farm stories where he worked while in high school. A very funny guy. He still goes to the gym and is strong as a horse.
> 
> I stumbled on this post by accident, but I will let him know some of the posters has asked about him. He also has asked about some of you.



I do wish 911 would at least lurk for a bit then decide if he wishes to come back to Senior Forums Headquarters.


----------



## Jules

Has anyone heard from @Tom86 lately?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Has anyone heard from @Tom86 lately?


No, I was just thinking yesterday that we hadn't seen him for a while.. hope all is well  @Tom 86


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> Please do let him know we miss him Oldman, ...911 is one of life's good guys...


I will let him know, Holly.


----------



## oldman

FastTrax said:


> I do wish 911 would at least lurk for a bit then decide if he wishes to come back too Senior Forums Headquarters.


I will tell him, FastTrax.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

oldman said:


> 911 is a friend of mine and I am responsible for having him join SF. I met him from living next door to my sister in Hershey. He suffered for months from the effects of COVID-19. When he was well again, I asked why he wasn’t posting and it was still during the time when defunding the police was still a popular movement among some political leftists.
> 
> He became pretty much saddened by the amount of support the movement was getting and discussed with me why would people want to live without police departments. I think from his conversations, he just had enough of the bad cop stories. Like he said to me “Heaven knows we do have some bad cops, but overall, we do a lot more good than bad.” I know he was all for police reform, but dismantling police departments are an insane idea.
> 
> If people knew this man, they would know he was all about keeping people safe, both on the highways and while on the streets and also in their homes. We met up a couple of times for coffee and once for golf. We now keep in touch by phone. He still teaches at the State Police Academy, but no longer carries a badge. He has a civilian job only. I loved to listen to his farm stories where he worked while in high school. A very funny guy. He still goes to the gym and is strong as a horse.
> 
> I stumbled on this post by accident, but I will let him know some of the posters have asked about him. He also has asked about some of you.


I always got the sense that he is a good man who took public safety very seriously. Next time you speak with him, please give him my best regards. My best to you as well. It would be too bad if he chose not to join us again. Thank you for letting us know he is alright.


----------



## Ruthanne

oldman said:


> 911 is a friend of mine and I am responsible for having him join SF. I met him from living next door to my sister in Hershey. He suffered for months from the effects of COVID-19. When he was well again, I asked why he wasn’t posting and it was still during the time when defunding the police was still a popular movement among some political leftists.
> 
> He became pretty much saddened by the amount of support the movement was getting and discussed with me why would people want to live without police departments. I think from his conversations, he just had enough of the bad cop stories. Like he said to me “Heaven knows we do have some bad cops, but overall, we do a lot more good than bad.” I know he was all for police reform, but dismantling police departments are an insane idea.
> 
> If people knew this man, they would know he was all about keeping people safe, both on the highways and while on the streets and also in their homes. We met up a couple of times for coffee and once for golf. We now keep in touch by phone. He still teaches at the State Police Academy, but no longer carries a badge. He has a civilian job only. I loved to listen to his farm stories where he worked while in high school. A very funny guy. He still goes to the gym and is strong as a horse.
> 
> I stumbled on this post by accident, but I will let him know some of the posters have asked about him. He also has asked about some of you.


Thanks.  Please tell him Ruthanne has been thinking about him and hopes, like many others, he'll visit us again.  We truly miss him and know he's a great person!


----------



## oldman

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks.  Please tell him Ruthanne has been thinking about him and hopes, like many others, he'll visit us again.  We truly miss him and know he's a great person!


I will. We are having dinner with him and his wife after Easter.


----------



## Gary O'

Anyone know how @C'est Moi is doin'?

I miss her


----------



## Pepper

She is on another forum @Gary O'


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> Anyone know how @C'est Moi is doin'?
> 
> I miss her


yes she's happy on the other forum. I sent a message to her via another member a few weeks ago.. and she replied back that she was fine, but wasn't keen on this forum...


----------



## hollydolly

I was just thinking how 'quiet' it's been on here of late, and I realised someone seems to be missing... anyone know what's happened to @rgp ?.....what about @Chris P Bacon ?


----------



## Pepper

rgp went over to that other forum @hollydolly but he doesn't seem to post a lot there.  Also, I see his name on members list here frequently but he's not contributing.

Chris was upset over someone or thing but I forgot who & what.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> rgp went over to that other forum @hollydolly but he doesn't seem to post a lot there.  Also, I see his name on members list here frequently but he's not contributing.
> 
> Chris was upset over someone or thing but I forgot who & what.


well there's not a lot over on that other forum for RGP... to argue about I suppose..


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> well there's not a lot over on that other forum for RGP... to argue about I suppose..


Like minds, holly, like minds.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pinky said:


> ChrisPBacon posted on Wednesday. MrPants a few weeks ago.


Hope they are both ok.


----------



## Jules

@MrPants was here two or three days ago.  

I’m concerned about @RFW, especially since the last time he was away he had medical issues.  

No word from @Mitch86 lately either.


----------



## Devi

I checked @Mitch86's profile — he was here today.

Mitch86​Member · 87 · From Connecticut, USA​Joined​Jul 27, 2021​Last seen​Today at 6:43 AM​


----------



## Jules

Thanks @Devi for that excellent news.


----------



## Ruthanne

I've seen Chris P Bacon on here in the past several days.

Haven't seen Floridatennisplayer on in 2 years.  He was in the wine business and traveled a lot.


----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


> I was just thinking how 'quiet' it's been on here of late, and I realised someone seems to be missing... anyone know what's happened to @rgp ?.....what about @Chris P Bacon ?


Same here re: both of them.  They added so much to the forum. 

Maybe they are tooling around Equador in an ATV.  They have left me to be the Token Gay on SF.


----------



## Ruthanne

dseag2 said:


> Same here re: both of them.  They added so much to the forum.
> 
> Maybe they are tooling around Equador in an ATV.  They have left me to be the Token Gay on SF.


Believe me you are not the only gay person here


----------



## dseag2

Nice to know.  People like @Lavinia sometimes make me feel like I am.  But then I realize I am happy and he/she is miserable!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pepper said:


> rgp went over to that other forum @hollydolly but he doesn't seem to post a lot there.  Also, I see his name on members list here frequently but he's not contributing.
> 
> Chris was upset over someone or thing but I forgot who & what.


_"rgp went over to that other forum" _*Oh Good!* I'll leave him on ignore though in case he does start posting here again.

Does anyone know whatever happened to Applecruncher? I did inquired about her before.


----------



## Ruthanne

Not me, but then I had her.....well nevermind.


----------



## Lavinia

Ruthanne said:


> I've seen Chris P Bacon on here in the past several days.
> 
> Haven't seen Floridatennisplayer on in 2 years.  He was in the wine business and traveled a lot.


Chris P Bacon has been taking part in the games section. Perhaps he just needed a break from the main forums.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> _"rgp went over to that other forum" _*Oh Good!* I'll leave him on ignore though in case he does start posting here again.
> 
> Does anyone know whatever happened to Applecruncher? I did inquired about her before.


No we don't, and several people including me have sent her mails with no reply ( i have her personal email).. so as it's been a year and she was a prolific poster we can only assume the worst...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> No we don't, and several people including me have sent her mails with no reply ( i have her personal email).. so as it's been a year and she was a prolific poster we can only assume the worst...


I don't have her email but I messaged her several months ago. Like you HD, I never got a reply and have begun to assume the worst.


----------



## Ruthanne

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't have her email but I messaged her several months ago. Like you HD, I never got a reply and have begun to assume the worst.


,


----------



## Trish

I'm going to be missing over Easter but, you don't get off that lightly, I intend to return. 

Happy Easter


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I'm going to be missing over Easter but, you don't get off that lightly, I intend to return.
> 
> Happy Easter


Enjoy yourself Trish, whatever you're up to this weekend


----------



## oldman

OneEyedDiva said:


> _"rgp went over to that other forum" _*Oh Good!* I'll leave him on ignore though in case he does start posting here again.
> 
> Does anyone know whatever happened to Applecruncher? I did inquired about her before.


I was supposed to ask about Applecruncher also. I think her and 911 would hold discussions every so often. He asked me to find out if she was OK because she hasn’t replied to his last few pm’s.

Personally, I can tell everyone that when you are really ill, you just don’t feel like posting. While recovering from Encephalitis, I was kind of stuck on just thinking about the good old days and even back as far as when my mom and dad were still alive. Years ago, Tony Dow and I became kind of like pen pals. He was really interested in flying and would write to me asking all kinds of questions about what goes on while the plane is in the air. I came to find out that he was actually a very nervous flyer and part of his therapy was asking me about the different aspects of my job. He no longer fears flying, according to him.


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> I was supposed to ask about Applecruncher also. I think her and 911 would hold discussions every so often. He asked me to find out if she was OK because she hasn’t replied to his last few pm’s.
> 
> Personally, I can tell everyone that when you are really ill, you just don’t feel like posting. While recovering from Encephalitis, I was kind of stuck on just thinking about the good old days and even back as far as when my mom and dad were still alive. Years ago, Tony Dow and I became kind of like pen pals. He was really interested in flying and would write to me asking all kinds of questions about what goes on while the plane is in the air. I came to find out that he was actually a very nervous flyer and part of his therapy was asking me about the different aspects of my job. He no longer fears flying, according to him.


Applecruncher hasn't posted in over a year.. and hasn't replied to any emails ..


----------



## Gary O'

Missing @Verisure 

Anybody know his whereabouts?

Report


----------



## Pepper

Gary O' said:


> Missing @Verisure
> 
> Anybody know his whereabouts?
> Report


Somewhere in Scandinavia.


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> well there's not a lot over on that other forum for RGP... to argue about I suppose..


Excuse my lack of being in the know, but what is the other forum?


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> Excuse my lack of being in the know, but what is the other forum?


another small senior  forum that people post on..bad netiquette to post another forums' name on here ..


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> No we don't, and several people including me have sent her mails with no reply ( i have her personal email).. so as it's been a year and she was a prolific poster we can only assume the worst...


Oh, no! I hope not. I really enjoyed her short, but applicable comments. We did have a few personal conversations from time to time and she came across as a very likable person. Someone that I would enjoy having as my neighbor.


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> another small senior  forum that people post on..bad netiquette to post another forums' name on here ..


OK, would you mind sending me a pm with the name? I am just being curious and would like to take a look.


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> another small senior  forum that people post on..bad netiquette to post another forums' name on here ..


LOL - "Netiquette"


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> LOL - "Netiquette"


it's a real word...meaning the accepted way to use the internet


----------



## Pepper

What happened to @Medusa and her Zoom-ings?


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> What happened to @Medusa and her Zoom-ings?


Didn't she post that she was dealing with Issues at home...?


----------



## dobielvr

oldman said:


> OK, would you mind sending me a pm with the name? I am just being curious and would like to take a look.


Me too.

RFW? haven't seen him.


----------



## Shalimar

*What happened to Canadian poster Snow74, and Shero?*


----------



## Jules

@Medusa said in her profile that she’s dealing with issues at home.  

@Snow74 was interested in levity.  She talked about taking a break.  

@RFW is concerning because he had a heart stint put in not long ago.  Last he wrote he was doing well and visiting with his son.  Hope nothing changed in his health.


----------



## win231

Shalimar said:


> *What happened to Canadian poster Snow74, and Shero?*


Shero moved to another forum where her extensive knowledge of French is more appreciated.


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> bad netiquette to post another forums' name on here ..


Why is that?  Doesn't seem like a bad idea to me.

I also like your word "_netiquette_", new to me but I may start using it.

Looked it up
10 Basic Netiquette Rules​Seem reasonable.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Why is that?  Doesn't seem like a bad idea to me.
> 
> I also like your word "_netiquette_", new to me but I may start using it.
> 
> Looked it up
> 10 Basic Netiquette Rules​Seem reasonable.


well if you owned a store, you wouldn't want your customers recommending another store of the same type.. to your new customers would you ?..stands to reason that no Admin would want another forum being promoted on their Forum


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> well if you owned a store, you wouldn't want your customers recommending another store of the same type.. to your new customers would you ?..stands to reason that no Admin would want another forum being promoted on their Forum


Maybe you are right, but I am not sure these forums compete in quite the same way as stores.

The only other forum I have used is one for weight loss.  On that one people talk about other weight loss forums all the time.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Maybe you are right, but I am not sure these forums compete in quite the same way as stores.
> 
> The only other forum I have used is one for weight loss.  On that one people talk about other weight loss forums all the time.


well the forum that was being discussed previously is a forum just like this but smaller.. a forum for over 50's...


----------



## dobielvr

win231 said:


> Shero moved to another forum where her extensive knowledge of French is more appreciated.


Tres bien


----------



## oldman

Is Pappy still posting?


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> Is Pappy still posting?


yes , every morning he posts on the Morning thread, and sometimes on other threads throughout the day...


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> yes , every morning he posts on the Morning thread, and sometimes on other threads throughout the day...


Thanks. I like him. He’s one of the good guys.


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> Thanks. I like him. He’s one of the good guys.


yes I think I told him that very thing just recently


----------



## jerry old

Pappy is normally on the humor post daily;. i drink my coffee to his post.


----------



## Medusa

Pepper said:


> What happened to @Medusa and her Zoom-ings?


I'm working on some things, but coming around.    Nice of you to ask, @Pepper   ♥


----------



## Tish

Has anyone heard from @Chris P Bacon?


----------



## Medusa

I haven't and he is missed.


----------



## Jules

Haven’t seen @MickaC lately?

Or @Chris P Bacon?


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> well the forum that was being discussed previously is a forum just like this but smaller.. a forum for over 50's...


Yes, we might say it's like a seniors-only club...  lol


----------



## Pinky

Haven't seen FastTrax for awhile either.


----------



## bingo

I miss aneeda


----------



## JaniceM

Has anyone seen HiDesertHal?  he supposedly left because of some kind of beef with another member, went over to 'the other' senior forum but seems to have been missing from there too since last December.


----------



## Pepper

JaniceM said:


> Has anyone seen HiDesertHal?  he supposedly left because of some kind of beef with another member, went over to 'the other' senior forum but seems to have been missing from there too since last December.


He is on another forum.  His wife died and he moved to a senior place and seems to be having computer issues connecting with the other forum.


----------



## JaniceM

Pepper said:


> He is on another forum.  His wife died and he moved to a senior place and seems to be having computer issues connecting with the other forum.


Oh ok.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> Haven't seen FastTrax for awhile either.


I think he changed his name.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> I think he changed his name.


Is he now FlaSkyEye?


----------



## Lee

I am curious.....you all keep talking about some secret forum that I don't know about. Not that I want to leave here, I just want to scope out the competition. Someone pm me please, I feel left out not knowing 

I too miss Micha, she is just a nice person that always was there with an upbeat comment or two. And RFW is missing too.


----------



## PamfromTx

I miss @MickaC .


----------



## oldman

Looking for FastTrax and 911. 911 and I are friends. I was responsible for having him give the forum a try. He said he was irritated with cops being demonized. He’s a very funny guy off of the forum. I really enjoy his farm stories and the stories he tells us about some of his traffic stops. We played a few games if golf together. Holy cow, that man can drive a ball. He said he may come back and try again.


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> Is he now FlaSkyEye?


That's my guess.


----------



## RadishRose

oldman said:


> Looking for FastTrax and 911. 911 and I are friends. I was responsible for having him give the forum a try. He said he was irritated with cops being demonized. He’s a very funny guy off of the forum. I really enjoy his farm stories and the stories he tells us about some of his traffic stops. We played a few games if golf together. Holy cow, that man can drive a ball. He said he may come back and try again.


     911 was here on  5/31 ; just last month. He couldn't resist the "Cow Thread"  and it was great to see him!.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/the-cow-thread.69199/page-2#post-2116588


----------



## Trish

Lee said:


> I am curious.....you all keep talking about some secret forum that I don't know about. Not that I want to leave here, I just want to scope out the competition. Someone pm me please, I feel left out not knowing
> 
> I too miss Micha, she is just a nice person that always was there with an upbeat comment or two. And RFW is missing too.


I was also wondering about RFW.  I hope he is okay.


----------



## oldman

RadishRose said:


> 911 was here on  5/31 ; just last month. He couldn't resist the "Cow Thread"  and it was great to see him!.


Oh, I missed him. I will check it out.


----------



## RadishRose

oldman said:


> Oh, I missed him. I will check it out.


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/the-cow-thread.69199/page-2#post-2116588


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> Looking for FastTrax and 911. 911 and I are friends. I was responsible for having him give the forum a try. He said he was irritated with cops being demonized. He’s a very funny guy off of the forum. I really enjoy his farm stories and the stories he tells us about some of his traffic stops. We played a few games if golf together. Holy cow, that man can drive a ball. He said he may come back and try again.


he PM'd me last week to let me know him and his wife are fine, and extending an open invitation for me to visit them


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> he PM'd me last week to let me know him and his wife are fine, and extending an open invitation for me to visit them


He’s really a great guy. His wife is the same. Very community oriented.


----------



## Shalimar

*What happened to Tom86? *


----------



## Kaila

I miss RFW, too.

@MickaC  We all miss you.  Are you okay?


----------



## Jules

Shalimar said:


> *What happened to Tom86? *


He was having knee surgery and since then we’ve heard nothing.  


Kaila said:


> I miss RFW, too.
> 
> @MickaC  We all miss you.  Are you okay?


Nothing from RFW since he was visiting his son.  Worrisome with his heart history.

I’d like to think that MickaC is enjoying the heatwave in Manitoba.


----------



## Kaila

I agree with @Jules 
Both Tom and RFW,  the ways they were posting, and then the total absences and the time that has passed, do not seem good. 

I too am hoping Micka is doing something fun, that is taking time and attention.  It hasn't been as long and I do hope we will hear from her soon again.


----------



## FastTrax

_IO_I


----------



## Shalimar

Kaila said:


> I agree with @Jules
> Both Tom and RFW,  the ways they were posting, and then the total absences and the time that has passed, do not seem good.
> 
> I too am hoping Micka is doing something fun, that is taking time and attention.  It hasn't been as long and I do hope we will hear from her soon again.


Not knowing can be difficult.


----------



## dseag2

Jules said:


> He was having knee surgery and since then we’ve heard nothing.
> 
> Nothing from RFW since he was visiting his son.  Worrisome with his heart history.
> 
> I’d like to think that MickaC is enjoying the heatwave in Manitoba.


I occasionally PM'd with RFW.  He was such a great guy.  I sent him a PM after he left the forum and never heard back.


----------



## dseag2

Speaking of Silver Alerts, what happened to @charry?  She hasn't posted in the forum since early March.  I know she was looking after her husband, who was pretty infirm.  Just wondering?


----------



## JaniceM

Is @exwisehe still here??  Awhile back I noticed he removed his location, message option, etc.


----------



## Jules

Also @mellowyellow has been gone for a month.


----------



## horseless carriage

It's about a year since Aunt Marg posted. She left under a cloud, can't remember the details, but she was such a colourful character. 
Marg, if you still lurk on here send me a pm and let me know how you are.


----------



## Patricia

How old is a person when people can put out a silver alert?


----------



## Tish

Jules said:


> Also @mellowyellow has been gone for a month.


I miss her, Hope you are ok @mellowyellow


----------



## Tish

horseless carriage said:


> It's about a year since Aunt Marg posted. She left under a cloud, can't remember the details, but she was such a colourful character.
> Marg, if you still lurk on here send me a pm and let me know how you are.


I miss her terribly.


----------



## Jules

Patricia said:


> How old is a person when people can put out a silver alert?


This is a thread about members who aren’t posting here lately.  Being that we’re seniors, we worry that they may have had a health or personal problem that prevents them from being here.  It may just be that they no longer wished to be here and maybe went to a different forum; someone may know.  We care.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> How old is a person when people can put out a silver alert?


this is just a thread for members who haven't posted for a while, and we're concerned about them... ..everyone on this forum is over 50 , that's the stipulation of the forum


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Also @mellowyellow has been gone for a month.


Oh my...6 weeks actually, I just looked..hadn't realised. I hope she's ok...


----------



## Patricia

Jules said:


> This is a thread about members who aren’t posting here lately.  Being that we’re seniors, we worry that they may have had a health or personal problem that prevents them from being here.  It may just be that they no longer wished to be here and maybe went to a different forum; someone may know.  We care.


Oh, I'm new, and I thought the silver alert was out there in the world. I didn't know that meant on the forum.  Yes, a nice thing to do.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Oh, I'm new, and I thought the silver alert was out there in the world. I didn't know that meant on the forum.  Yes, a nice thing to do.


Patricia we were all new once... you'll soon get the hang of it. If you need help with anything just give a shout out and we'll help..


----------



## MickaC

Wow !!!!!!!!   I made it on SF members silver alert……..l feel honoured…….to think there are persons that actually miss me.
Thank you all for that.
Most of my absence is depression related…..been doing numbers with my head since January…..terrible melt downs and anxiety which both seem to have excellerated since January.
Trying to get things in a better place in my head.

I have not been on the computer much other than doing jigsaw puzzles, online banking.
I go to bed earlier, about 10.
June has been terrible…..a lot of rain….a lot of cold days…..it’s a struggle keeping up with grass mowing…..it rains, then wait to dry, then it rains again. 
So farm behind in spraying, weeding, etc.
Have 4 days, not in a row, with great temps of 29 to 37.


Have been having great success in selling through FB selling groups.
I list 2 new listing a day and are sold that same day…..wow…..still can’t believe it…..people must think my stuff is good. 

Great news…..gas is now $8.36 gallon.
More great news…..I had bought 1 1/4 lb lean hamburger priced at $ 9.36
Trying to get back into the swing of things here.
When it’s dry and the sun is out, have to rush outside and get stuff done, this marathon thing with the weather CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oops, past my bedtime.

Thanks all, will be back again soon.


----------



## dseag2

MickaC said:


> Wow !!!!!!!!   I made it on SF members silver alert……..l feel honoured…….to think there are persons that actually miss me.
> Thank you all for that.
> Most of my absence is depression related…..been doing numbers with my head since January…..terrible melt downs and anxiety which both seem to have excellerated since January.
> Trying to get things in a better place in my head.
> 
> I have not been on the computer much other than doing jigsaw puzzles, online banking.
> I go to bed earlier, about 10.
> June has been terrible…..a lot of rain….a lot of cold days…..it’s a struggle keeping up with grass mowing…..it rains, then wait to dry, then it rains again.
> So farm behind in spraying, weeding, etc.
> Have 4 days, not in a row, with great temps of 29 to 37.
> 
> 
> Have been having great success in selling through FB selling groups.
> I list 2 new listing a day and are sold that same day…..wow…..still can’t believe it…..people must think my stuff is good.
> 
> Great news…..gas is now $8.36 gallon.
> More great news…..I had bought 1 1/4 lb lean hamburger priced at $ 9.36
> Trying to get back into the swing of things here.
> When it’s dry and the sun is out, have to rush outside and get stuff done, this marathon thing with the weather CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, past my bedtime.
> 
> Thanks all, will be back again soon.


Yes, we have all missed you.  I've struggled with depression as well and I know the gloomy weather doesn't help.  We are all wishing you the best, and we are glad to see you posting again.  We are all here for you.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> Wow !!!!!!!!   I made it on SF members silver alert……..l feel honoured…….to think there are persons that actually miss me.
> Thank you all for that.
> Most of my absence is depression related…..been doing numbers with my head since January…..terrible melt downs and anxiety which both seem to have excellerated since January.
> Trying to get things in a better place in my head.
> 
> I have not been on the computer much other than doing jigsaw puzzles, online banking.
> I go to bed earlier, about 10.
> June has been terrible…..a lot of rain….a lot of cold days…..it’s a struggle keeping up with grass mowing…..it rains, then wait to dry, then it rains again.
> So farm behind in spraying, weeding, etc.
> Have 4 days, not in a row, with great temps of 29 to 37.
> 
> 
> Have been having great success in selling through FB selling groups.
> I list 2 new listing a day and are sold that same day…..wow…..still can’t believe it…..people must think my stuff is good.
> 
> Great news…..gas is now $8.36 gallon.
> More great news…..I had bought 1 1/4 lb lean hamburger priced at $ 9.36
> Trying to get back into the swing of things here.
> When it’s dry and the sun is out, have to rush outside and get stuff done, this marathon thing with the weather CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, past my bedtime.
> 
> Thanks all, will be back again soon.


So very nice to see you!  Sending you love and  hug.


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> Wow !!!!!!!!   I made it on SF members silver alert……..l feel honoured…….to think there are persons that actually miss me.
> Thank you all for that.
> Most of my absence is depression related…..been doing numbers with my head since January…..terrible melt downs and anxiety which both seem to have excellerated since January.
> Trying to get things in a better place in my head.
> 
> I have not been on the computer much other than doing jigsaw puzzles, online banking.
> I go to bed earlier, about 10.
> June has been terrible…..a lot of rain….a lot of cold days…..it’s a struggle keeping up with grass mowing…..it rains, then wait to dry, then it rains again.
> So farm behind in spraying, weeding, etc.
> Have 4 days, not in a row, with great temps of 29 to 37.
> 
> 
> Have been having great success in selling through FB selling groups.
> I list 2 new listing a day and are sold that same day…..wow…..still can’t believe it…..people must think my stuff is good.
> 
> Great news…..gas is now $8.36 gallon.
> More great news…..I had bought 1 1/4 lb lean hamburger priced at $ 9.36
> Trying to get back into the swing of things here.
> When it’s dry and the sun is out, have to rush outside and get stuff done, this marathon thing with the weather CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, past my bedtime.
> 
> Thanks all, will be back again soon.


About time, Missy!  

Oh, I am sorry you're having a poor spell, it does happen to lots of us.  Hope your mood continues to improve. 

Not enough sunlight does a job on our psyches, not getting enough vitamin D.  Ask your doctor about a S.A.D. light.


----------



## Ruthanne

I miss RFW.  I certainly hope he is alright and comes back.


----------



## Ruthanne

Where is Robert 59?  I miss seeing his news posts too.


----------



## Gary O'

Ruthanne said:


> Where is Robert 59? I miss seeing his news posts too.


He was on yesterday


----------



## Ruthanne

Gary O' said:


> He was on yesterday


Oh that's good


----------



## Jules

Great to see you back @MickaC   This year your weather in Manitoba stinks, I believe that’s the technical term for it.


----------



## katlupe

@MickaC I missed you very much! Glad you are okay but sorry the weather is affecting you.


----------



## Shalimar

*Welcome back Micka! *


----------



## SmoothSeas

horseless carriage said:


> It's about a year since Aunt Marg posted. She left under a cloud, can't remember the details, but she was such a colourful character.
> Marg, if you still lurk on here send me a pm and let me know how you are.



she disappeared shortly after I first joined.  I sure did appreciate her rapier wit...


----------



## Medusa

MickaC said:


> Wow !!!!!!!!   I made it on SF members silver alert……..l feel honoured…….to think there are persons that actually miss me.
> Thank you all for that.
> Most of my absence is depression related…..been doing numbers with my head since January…..terrible melt downs and anxiety which both seem to have excellerated since January.
> Trying to get things in a better place in my head.
> 
> I have not been on the computer much other than doing jigsaw puzzles, online banking.
> I go to bed earlier, about 10.
> June has been terrible…..a lot of rain….a lot of cold days…..it’s a struggle keeping up with grass mowing…..it rains, then wait to dry, then it rains again.
> So farm behind in spraying, weeding, etc.
> Have 4 days, not in a row, with great temps of 29 to 37.
> 
> 
> Have been having great success in selling through FB selling groups.
> I list 2 new listing a day and are sold that same day…..wow…..still can’t believe it…..people must think my stuff is good.
> 
> Great news…..gas is now $8.36 gallon.
> More great news…..I had bought 1 1/4 lb lean hamburger priced at $ 9.36
> Trying to get back into the swing of things here.
> When it’s dry and the sun is out, have to rush outside and get stuff done, this marathon thing with the weather CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, past my bedtime.
> 
> Thanks all, will be back again soon.


Preach, girl.  I emphathize, understand and feel for you.  Do what you need to do when you need to.  Peeps will be here.  
I'm on and off for much the same reasons, but you can message me and I'll get a notice.  ♥


----------



## Murrmurr

Pinky said:


> Is he now FlaSkyEye?


I hope so. I really like FastTrax.


----------



## Medusa

Murrmurr said:


> I hope so. I really like FastTrax.


Me too.


----------



## Jules

Murrmurr said:


> I hope so. I really like FastTrax.


If you aren’t FastTrax, we still like you @FlaSkyEye


----------



## FastTrax

Hi all. Well since the proverbial cat is out of the bag I was moving into a senior community in South Florida. I think only Jerry old knew, anyway all of my internet devices including my phones were synced and since the company provided satellite service through unencrypted wi-fi all of my accounts on all my devices were open sourced and hacked. 

When I finally payed for a private line and using Tunnelbear VPN I got back online but I couldn't access any of my accounts including SF using my existing passwords so I set up new accounts and I am still working on getting a new password for FastTrax but I can't find my original password and/or my recovery e-mail account. Stinky came up with this new whackjob name and life. I hope Outlook would do their jobs and get things straight soon. Well see. Love you guys and goils. Murrmurr I'm  am glad to see you are okay. TTFN.


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> Wow !!!!!!!!   I made it on SF members silver alert……..l feel honoured…….to think there are persons that actually miss me.
> Thank you all for that.
> Most of my absence is depression related…..been doing numbers with my head since January…..terrible melt downs and anxiety which both seem to have excellerated since January.
> Trying to get things in a better place in my head.
> 
> I have not been on the computer much other than doing jigsaw puzzles, online banking.
> I go to bed earlier, about 10.
> June has been terrible…..a lot of rain….a lot of cold days…..it’s a struggle keeping up with grass mowing…..it rains, then wait to dry, then it rains again.
> So farm behind in spraying, weeding, etc.
> Have 4 days, not in a row, with great temps of 29 to 37.
> 
> 
> Have been having great success in selling through FB selling groups.
> I list 2 new listing a day and are sold that same day…..wow…..still can’t believe it…..people must think my stuff is good.
> 
> Great news…..gas is now $8.36 gallon.
> More great news…..I had bought 1 1/4 lb lean hamburger priced at $ 9.36
> Trying to get back into the swing of things here.
> When it’s dry and the sun is out, have to rush outside and get stuff done, this marathon thing with the weather CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, past my bedtime.
> 
> Thanks all, will be back again soon.


----------



## Pepper

Where's @jerry old ??


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Where's @jerry old ??


He's not an every day poster generally ,  and he posted a couple of weeks ago, so I don't think there's any need for concern yet..


----------



## oldman

FastTrax said:


> Hi all. Well since the proverbial cat is out of the bag I was moving into a senior community in South Florida. I think only Jerry old knew, anyway all of my internet devices including my phones were synced and since the company provided satellite service through unencrypted wi-fi all of my accounts on all my devices were open sourced and hacked. When I finally payed for a private line and using Tunnelbear VPN I got back online but I couldn't access any of my accounts including SF using my existing passwords so I set up new accounts and I am still working on getting a new password for FastTrax but I can't find my original password and/or my recovery e-mail account. Stinky came up with this new whackjob name and life. I hope Outlook would do their jobs and get things straight soon. Well see. Love you guys and goils. Murrmurr I'm  am glad to see you are okay. TTFN.


Where are you in southern Florida? Just curious. I have a home on Sand Key Beach, which is just across the pass from Clearwater Beach. It’s for sale, but the price is way over what it should sell for. You wouldn’t believe some of the ridiculous offers I have received.


----------



## Kaila

@MickaC 
Many of us, myself included, are extremely glad you are okay, and thank you for letting us know.
We do care about you; and you have comforted and encouraged so many of us, at so many times, that we want to tell you that you are truly valued, and you wouldn't ever be forgotten by us.

Take extra care of yourself. Very sorry that life is as difficult as it sometimes is.
We are glad and very relieved, to have seen your post!


----------



## FastTrax

oldman said:


> Where are you in southern Florida? Just curious. I have a home on Sand Key Beach, which is just across the pass from Clearwater Beach. It’s for sale, but the price is way over what it should sell for. You wouldn’t believe some of the ridiculous offers I have received.S


South Shady Pines is on the West side of Fort Lauderdale near I-95. Fairly close to the AMTRAK/Tri-Rail Station. I've been to the Tampa/ Clearwater/St. Petersburg Beach area. Clearwater tops the list. The only thing I liked about Tampa was the AMTRAK Tampa Terminal reverse move and the TECO Trolley.


----------



## FastTrax

Kaila said:


> @MickaC
> Many of us, myself included, are extremely glad you are okay, and thank you for letting us know.
> We do care about you; and you have comforted and encouraged so many of us, at so many times, that we want to tell you that you are truly valued, and you wouldn't ever be forgotten by us.
> 
> Take extra care of yourself. Very sorry that life is as difficult as it sometimes is.
> We are glad and very relieved, to have seen your post!



DITTO...................................................


----------



## JaniceM

JaniceM said:


> Is @exwisehe still here??  Awhile back I noticed he removed his location, message option, etc.


Still wondering...???


----------



## Jules

JaniceM said:


> Still wondering...???


That sometimes means the member was removed by Matrix.


----------



## oldman

FastTrax said:


> South Shady Pines is on the West side of Fort Lauderdale near I-95. Fairly close to the AMTRAK/Tri-Rail Station. I've been to the Tampa/ Clearwater/St. Petersburg Beach area. Clearwater tops the list. The only thing I liked about Tampa was the AMTRAK Tampa Terminal reverse move and the TECO Trolley.


I have a great Uncle in Ft. Lauderdale. He’s 94 and fairly active. He likes when I go visit him for a few days and then bring it back to Clearwater (Sand Key). Our home sits on a private beach, so he will walk out to the water early in the morning before it gets too hot and just splash his feet in the water. He always carries his phone with him and one morning, I answered the phone and it was my uncle yelling for me to come out to the beach and help him. I thought the worse and ran out to the beach where he was standing just in the water about a foot. He’s looking down and asks me, “What the hell is that?” I said Uncle Ken, those are Jellyfish. You need to get out of the water. They have a terrible sting. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Kaila

FastTrax said:


> The only thing I liked about Tampa was the AMTRAK Tampa Terminal reverse move and the TECO Trolley.


You have a unique way of evaluating places! 
Glad you made it back _to our station. 

(There must be at least one other nice thing about Tampa!)_


----------



## Kaila

@FastTrax
Have you seen the airport in Tampa, that has those tracks to and from the airport gate sections, for riders?
(Sort of like a trolley, or a short train where the back becomes the front... and no conductor  )


----------



## dseag2

oldman said:


> Where are you in southern Florida? Just curious. I have a home on Sand Key Beach, which is just across the pass from Clearwater Beach. It’s for sale, but the price is way over what it should sell for. You wouldn’t believe some of the ridiculous offers I have received.


Sorry to hijack the thread, but I grew up in Tampa from '66 until '88 and used to spend my summers walking Clearwater Beach.  My car was on autopilot over Courtney Campbell Causeway.  I know Sand Key quite well.  Every piece of real estate is overpriced these days.  Where are you moving to?


----------



## dseag2

Kaila said:


> You have a unique way of evaluating places!
> Glad you made it back _to our station.
> 
> (There must be at least one other nice thing about Tampa!)_


Do you live in Tampa?  I grew up there.  Dana Shores, near Rocky Point Golf Course.


----------



## dseag2

FastTrax said:


> South Shady Pines is on the West side of Fort Lauderdale near I-95. Fairly close to the AMTRAK/Tri-Rail Station. I've been to the Tampa/ Clearwater/St. Petersburg Beach area. Clearwater tops the list. The only thing I liked about Tampa was the AMTRAK Tampa Terminal reverse move and the TECO Trolley.


I know it well.  We lived in Pembroke Pines until 2006, before moving to Dallas.


----------



## MrPants

dseag2 said:


> Do you live in Tampa?  I grew up there.  Dana Shores, near Rocky Point Golf Course.


Don't know where Rocky Point GC is but this place is also in Rocky Point. Anyone recognize it?



dseag2 said:


> Do you live in Tampa?  I grew up there.  Dana Shores, near Rocky Point Golf Course.


----------



## oldman

dseag2 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but I grew up in Tampa from '66 until '88 and used to spend my summers walking Clearwater Beach.  My car was on autopilot over Courtney Campbell Causeway.  I know Sand Key quite well.  Every piece of real estate is overpriced these days.  Where are you moving to?


I really enjoy the beauty of going over the causeway. Did you know they built a pedestrian trail, including a bridge for boats to go under on the causeway? It’s really a nice walk or bike ride.


----------



## MickaC

A super BIG THANK YOU to all of you for your concern, caring, compassion and support, from deep in my heart.

The world of depression is not a very nice place to live…..as many of you know first hand.
We all have our own ways of coping and getting through…..and I am working on that.
SF has been very kind to me since I arrived, with so many great members to share with…..and this I know will not change in the future.

Again, thank you from me.

A decision I have made for myself…..been researching this since early winter.

Will post on another thread of my plans…..see you there.


----------



## dseag2

oldman said:


> I really enjoy the beauty of going over the causeway. Did you know they built a pedestrian trail, including a bridge for boats to go under on the causeway? It’s really a nice walk or bike ride.


No, I didn't know that.  I haven't been back to Tampa since 2009.  Sounds nice!


----------



## FastTrax

Kaila said:


> You have a unique way of evaluating places!
> Glad you made it back _to our station.
> 
> (There must be at least one other nice thing about Tampa!)_





Kaila said:


> @FastTrax
> Have you seen the airport in Tampa, that has those tracks to and from the airport gate sections, for riders?
> (Sort of like a trolley, or a short train where the back becomes the front... and no conductor  )





dseag2 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but I grew up in Tampa from '66 until '88 and used to spend my summers walking Clearwater Beach.  My car was on autopilot over Courtney Campbell Causeway.  I know Sand Key quite well.  Every piece of real estate is overpriced these days.  Where are you moving to?





dseag2 said:


> Do you live in Tampa?  I grew up there.  Dana Shores, near Rocky Point Golf Course.



dseag2 any and everybody on SF who really knows me  well knows I claim no ownership, set no rules or conditions on any threads I post. You are more then welcome to post anything you wish pro, con or otherwise. Okay down to cases. I've visited Tampa and adore it especially Ybor City. Now with all my usual well documented blather aside, on with the show.

ENJOY.

Part 1: Tampa, The City Beautiful











www.tampa.gov

www.visittampabay.com

www.city-data.com/city/Tampa-Florida.html

www.city-data.com/forum/florida/3125884-tampa-quintessential-florida-city.html

www.visitflorida.com/places-to-go/central-west/tampa

www.bestplaces.net/city/florida/tampa

www.busytourist.com/fun-things-to-do-in-tampa-florida/

www.hotels.com/go/usa/things-to-do-tampa

www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g34678-Tampa_Florida-Vacations.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tampa,_Florida


----------



## FastTrax

Kaila this ones for you

ENJOY.

Part 2:  Tampa International Airport SkyConnect











www.tampaairport.com/skyconnect-frequently-asked-questions

www.facebook.com/FlyTPA/photos/our-skyconnect-people-mover-station-at-our-economy-parking-gaarage-is-coming-alon/1255991434437562/

www.twitter.com/flytpa/status/887671553860788224?lang=en

www.tampabay.com/news/business/airlines/Mixed-reviews-for-new-Tampa-International-Airport-train-rental-car-complex_167274176?

www.railway-technology.com/news/tampa-airport-orders-additional-rail-cars-for-skyconnect-apm/

www.moovitapp.com/index/en/public_transit-line-SKY-TampaSt_Petersburg_FL-1345-857655-9406774-0

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tampa_International_Airport_People_Movers


----------



## FastTrax

oldman said:


> I have a great Uncle in Ft. Lauderdale. He’s 94 and fairly active. He likes when I go visit him for a few days and then bring it back to Clearwater (Sand Key). Our home sits on a private beach, so he will walk out to the water early in the morning before it gets too hot and just splash his feet in the water. He always carries his phone with him and one morning, I answered the phone and it was my uncle yelling for me to come out to the beach and help him. I thought the worse and ran out to the beach where he was standing just in the water about a foot. He’s looking down and asks me, “What the hell is that?” I said Uncle Ken, those are Jellyfish. You need to get out of the water. They have a terrible sting. Scared the crap out of me.



I've never been to Sand Key. Been to Naples and Fort Myers though.

On with the show Sully.











www.tampabay.com/news/environment/2020/10/16/the-moon-jellyfish-came-they-stung-they-left/

www.beachhunter.net/thingstoknow/jellyfish/

www.pinellascounty.org/park/15_Sand_Key.htm

www.beachgoer.com/blogs/news/how-to-cure-a-jellyfish-sting

www.patch.com/florida/clearwater/gulf-coast-beach-goers-reminded-practice-stingray-shuffle

www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g34141-d195652-Reviews-Sand_Key_Park-Clearwater_Florida.html

www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g34141-1132-k4721041-Jelly_Fish-Clearwater_Florida.html

www.visitflorida.com/travel-ideas/articles/places-to-stay-sheraton-sand-key/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sand_Key_(barrier_island)


----------



## jet

anyone heard from Toffee?been a while since she posted


----------



## Kaila

Thank you @MickaC 
for that wonderful post of yours, in this thread, thanking us.
Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Kaila

dseag2 said:


> No, I didn't know that.  I haven't been back to Tampa since 2009.  Sounds nice!


To reply to an earlier question of yours, no, I don't live in Tampa, but I visited that area several times, in the past, once for several months.  I live way up North, in colder parts of USA.
Thank you, @FastTrax  !


----------



## FastTrax

Anybody here heard from old medic since 03/27/2022?


----------



## JaniceM

Has anyone heard from JerryOld?  Profile says he hasn't been here since the middle of last month.


----------



## bingo

_aneeda?_


----------



## Pinky

bingo said:


> _aneeda?_


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today.52185/page-446#post-2068616


----------



## Ruthanne

Where is RFW?  I miss him, liked him.


----------



## JustBonee

JaniceM said:


> Has anyone heard from JerryOld?  Profile says he hasn't been here since the middle of last month.



No ...   and he hasn't been around to  get all his birthday wishes from yesterday


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> I agree with @Jules
> Both Tom and RFW,  the ways they were posting, and then the total absences and the time that has passed, do not seem good.
> 
> I too am hoping Micka is doing something fun, that is taking time and attention.  It hasn't been as long and I do hope we will hear from her soon again.





Ruthanne said:


> Where is RFW?  I miss him, liked him.



Some of we others, have missed him and felt concerned for him too, Ruthanne. I thought you might like to see one of those previous pages where he was mentioned in this thread.

Micka has recently resumed posting, which is great. 

But Tom 86, *and* RFW, seemed like they wouldn't have left when they each did, so it's sad. 
But it's good to see *you! *


----------



## hollydolly

RFW only joined in December of 2021, and stopped posting 3 months later in March. This isn't unusual for new posters. Sometimes they just stay around for a short time and decide the forum isn't for them


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> RFW only joined in December of 2021, and stopped posting 3 months later in March. This isn't unusual for new posters. Sometimes they just stay around for a short time and decide the forum isn't for them


Yes I know but I felt he belonged here and thought he did too.


----------



## JaniceM

I haven't noticed Butterfly lately either...  ???


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I haven't noticed Butterfly lately either...  ???


she posted last week...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/supreme-court-overturning-roe-v-wade.70900/page-38#post-2149681


----------



## FastTrax

JaniceM said:


> Has anyone heard from JerryOld?  Profile says he hasn't been here since the middle of last month.





Bonnie said:


> No ...   and he hasn't been around to  get all his birthday wishes from yesterday



The last time I was in contact with "Texas Crude" was a week before I was sentenced to life at South Shady Pines. I shot him a PM when I settled in and Stinky tried a couple of times too, heard nothing back since. I know I have an awful lot of company here when I say I dearly miss him and if nothing else I hope he is okay.


----------



## MarciKS

FastTrax said:


> Anybody here heard from old medic since 03/27/2022?


I thought he left the forum. Did he come back?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MarciKS said:


> I thought he left the forum. Did he come back?


He posted again a couple times a while ago but nothing since then (that I know of)


----------



## Tish

Has anyone heard from @Chris P Bacon?


----------



## Paco Dennis

I was trying to find the "List" Bretrick posted to "Place is in the song" and saw Chris was very active there. I haven't seen him for months.   I hope your good @Chris P Bacon


----------



## Jules

Anyone heard from @Georgiagranny?  She hasn’t been here for a couple weeks.  (June 27)


----------



## Georgiagranny

Here I am, @Jules! It's been almost three weeks of pure hell. I was supposed to finally get a day off on Thursday but told my supervisor today that I can't wait that long and changed it from Thursday to tomorrow. 

I'll go post on the What Are You Doing thread about my adventures.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> Has anyone heard from @Chris P Bacon?


I miss hearing about his and @MrPants travelling stories.  Hope to see photos and/or hear stories of their travels.


----------



## Ruthanne

I don't know if it's been mentioned but @mellowyellow  doesn't seem to be around.  She's a nice person, miss her.


----------



## MrPants

FastTrax said:


> I've visited Tampa and adore it especially *Ybor City*.



One of my fav strolls as well; down 7th Ave. At the end of it is a wonderful reward 'Columbia Restaurant' WOW! You gotta eat here! Best food I've had in a long time and the ambiance is unmatched. What a place 
Also took the free trolley from Ybor around downtown Tampa. About a 45 min. run if I recall correctly. Maybe 8-10 stops so you can hop off if you like. I just did the whole loop. Was fabulous


----------



## dseag2

MrPants said:


> One of my fav strolls as well; down 7th Ave. At the end of it is a wonderful reward 'Columbia Restaurant' WOW! You gotta eat here! Best food I've had in a long time and the ambiance is unmatched. What a place
> Also took the free trolley from Ybor around downtown Tampa. About a 45 min. run if I recall correctly. Maybe 8-10 stops so you can hop off if you like. I just did the whole loop. Was fabulous


I grew up in Tampa and visited Ybor City many times with my parents.  The Pompano Papilla (fish cooked in a paper bag) at the Columbia Restaurant was amazing, as was the Sangria!  Glad you were able to experience it!


----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


> I thought he left the forum. Did he come back?



You may be right. I remember a post some time back about him leaving. I don't know if was an issue here or relocating because of retirement. Either way, the best of luck to him.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> I grew up in Tampa and visited Ybor City many times with my parents.  The Pompano Papilla (fish cooked in a paper bag) at the Columbia Restaurant was amazing, as was the Sangria!  Glad you were able to experience it!


I've only been to Tampa once, so far. I visited my honorary son (HS) and his now fiancee three weeks after my husband died. I so needed to get away after what had been an extremely stressful time. HS and his finance really treated me royally. I got to see parts of Tampa...hang out at a private beach with HS, where he often goes to do his work. His fiancee took me to another beach further away. I suspect we may have left Tampa, but don't remember for sure. HS also took us to Whiskey Joe's where we ate on the beach. He took me on a night out to hear live Jazz in St. Petersburg. It was night, so didn't really get to see the town. I thoroughly enjoyed my time with them.

The only other places I've been to in Florida are Orlando...took my son on a bus trip (from N.J.!) to Disney World.  It was sponsored by the church.  I visited Ft. Lauderdale solo a couple of times before marrying my second husband. I also went there on a business trip with my regional manager and big bosses from the State Health Department to observe how the Ft Lauderdale HD was conducting the HIV study for the CDC, in preparation for starting ours.  I liked Ft. Lauderdale; felt very comfortable there plus it was easy to get around without a car.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@dseag2  Here's what I ordered. Had to fight the bugs and scare off the birds to be able to enjoy our food. I ate off this meal twice. Next time, we'll eat inside. Have you ever been?


----------



## oldman

I am in Clearwater (Sand Key area) now until maybe Monday. It's been really hot down here, so I stay inside or in the pool. My wife stayed in PA this time around. The cleaning lady just left, so I think I am going to get ready and mosey over to my favorite watering hole for a Cuban sandwich and a cold Labatt Blue.


----------



## FastTrax

oldman said:


> I am in Clearwater (Sand Key area) now until maybe Monday. It's been really hot down here, so I stay inside or in the pool. My wife stayed in PA this time around. The cleaning lady just left, so I think I am going to get ready and mosey over to my favorite watering hole for a Cuban sandwich and a cold Labatt Blue.



It's been like 95 degrees constantly for several weeks here in The Fort. I gave Stinky my car to take care of Kirin during the week so I ride in the little South Shady Pines bus with the other old coot's to shop at Publix, Wally-Mart and a few other stores. Only problem is if Gertie or Osborne is late the bus driver has to turn off the engine and leave the door open while she looks for Ma and Pa Kettle while we roast. I think now she knows why her rather large tip jar is empty. Take care oldman and I'll keep you all updated on breaking news events at SSP. lol.


----------



## FastTrax

MrPants said:


> One of my fav strolls as well; down 7th Ave. At the end of it is a wonderful reward 'Columbia Restaurant' WOW! You gotta eat here! Best food I've had in a long time and the ambiance is unmatched. What a place
> Also took the free trolley from Ybor around downtown Tampa. About a 45 min. run if I recall correctly. Maybe 8-10 stops so you can hop off if you like. I just did the whole loop. Was fabulous





dseag2 said:


> I grew up in Tampa and visited Ybor City many times with my parents.  The Pompano Papilla (fish cooked in a paper bag) at the Columbia Restaurant was amazing, as was the Sangria!  Glad you were able to experience it!



I went to North Tampa to visit an old ex CR hogger buddy a few years back. We went to Tampa to see the historic AMTRAK Station and instead of having an APD officer assigned there, it had a private contract company security officer there, he wasn't even armed and had no radio. The TECO Line Streetcar system was interesting, actually had a radio on the trolley with the CSX road channel for interchange crossing permission with CSX. Didn't get to see the infamous AMTRAK "K move" at Tampa Union Station though.

Okay, here goes, enjoy:

Ybor City:







www.ybor.org

www.yborcityonline.com

www.mywanderlustylife.com/one-day-in-ybor-city-tampa/

www.visitflorida.com/places-to-go/central-west/ybor-city/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ybor_City
















Teco Line Streetcar



www.tecolinestreetcar.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TECO_Line_Streetcar






The Infamous Columbia Restaurant



www.columbiarestaurant.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbia_Restaurant


----------



## hollydolly

has this thread gone completely off topic ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> has this thread gone completely off topic ?


Yeah...it has, hasn't it. Well, as one of the "strays"  Let me bring it back on topic. 
Where's @Chris P Bacon ?! I miss him. He was witty and seemed like such a nice guy based upon our Coffee Klatch Zoom chats.
Also MIA...JonSR77. Hasn't been here in about 5 weeks. I hope they are both alright.


----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


> has this thread gone completely off topic ?



hollydolly this thread has gone far beyond off topic, this thread has gone completely "OFF THE RAILS"


----------



## Bella

It's been about six weeks since I last saw @GoneFishin. I went to check out his profile, and it's gone.  Does anybody have a clue?


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> It's been about six weeks since I last saw @GoneFishin. I went to check out his profile, and it's gone.  Does anybody have a clue?


no but he's a newbie, and lots of newbies join, post a few times then leave again...


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> *no but he's a newbie, and lots of newbies join, post a few times then leave again...*


He was pretty active for the time he was here. I think he posted almost every day. I hope he comes back. He was a nice guy with a good sense of humor.


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> He was pretty active for the time he was here. I think he posted almost every day. I hope he comes back. He was a nice guy with a good sense of humor.


this happens very often with new members. They  post prolifically for a little while, then they seem to decide the forum isn't for them.. and off they go back from whence they came..


----------



## Jules

Where’s @dseag2    Did he mention going somewhere?


----------



## Bella

@Jules - I checked his profile and his last post was 8/1/2022. I think I recall him saying that he'd planned a trip but I'm not sure when he said he was going.


----------



## Jules

Bella said:


> @Jules - I checked his profile and his last post was 8/1/2022. I think I recall him saying that he'd planned a trip but I'm not sure when he said he was going.


I thought that was in the fall, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Bella

I really don't remember when he said he was going. Maybe someone else will pop in who remembers.


----------



## Tish

@Jules I remember him saying something about a trip, but for the life of me I can't remember what thread it was in.


----------



## Pink Biz

Dseag2 apparently is in Alaska right now. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/cruise-ships.73377/post-2181563


----------



## Lara

Deleted by me...I found the answer


----------



## Jules

Pink Biz said:


> Dseag2 apparently is in Alaska right now.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/cruise-ships.73377/post-2181563


Thanks, Pink Biz.  He slipped that info in one small sentence.


----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


> It's been about six weeks since I last saw @GoneFishin. I went to check out his profile, and it's gone.  Does anybody have a clue?


He's gone fishing.

The profile isn't gone. It states:
"This member limits who may view their full profile."


----------



## Bella

RadishRose said:


> *He's gone fishing.*


I hope so.


----------



## Aprilbday12

hollydolly said:


> she posts on the other forum


What other forum is there ?


----------



## Bella

RadishRose said:


> He's gone fishing.
> 
> The profile isn't gone. It states:
> "This member limits who may view their full profile."


Yes, I said his profile was gone. I misspoke. I should've said his profile was accessible to members before he disappeared, and since he's been gone, it's now inaccessible. That's what some people do when they spilt. They shut everything down. I dunno, all I know is that he's gone.


----------



## hollydolly

Aprilbday12 said:


> What other forum is there ?


It's a small forum with few active members... not  netiquette to promote another forum, so I won't name it .. sorry!


----------



## MarkinPhx

Dseag2 would rather be in Alaska right now instead of hanging out here ? Geeze, some peoples priorities are just messed up....kidding of course.


----------



## Bella

MarkinPhx said:


> Dseag2 would rather be in Alaska right now instead of hanging out here ? Geeze, some peoples priorities are just messed up....kidding of course.


@MarkinPhx , I don't blame him, he has perfect timing. I'd like to join him! It's been so hot in Texas, where he lives, and across the country, that it would be a pleasant relief to be somewhere cooler! Where have you been cooling your heels in AZ?


----------



## MarkinPhx

Bella said:


> @MarkinPhx , I don't blame him, he has perfect timing. I'd like to join him! It's been so hot in Texas, where he lives, and across the country, that it would be a pleasant relief to be somewhere cooler! Where have you been cooling your heels in AZ?


Actually it has not been that bad here the past week. The monsoon pattern has kind of stuck around so it's been cloudy with occasional rain and highs only in the upper 90s. The countdown to cooler weather has started in my head. Only about 6 weeks left until it cools down


----------



## Kaila

MarkinPhx said:


> Dseag2 would rather be in Alaska right now instead of hanging out here ? Geeze, some peoples priorities are just messed up....kidding of course.


And in addition, he prefers Alaska, _this particular month?
T_o Texas in August?  _Whyyyy????? 

_


----------



## Moon Rat

I belonged to this forum years ago when a fellow from Arkansas posted. Is he still around? I think he went by Rkunsas


----------



## RadishRose

Moon Rat said:


> I belonged to this forum years ago when a fellow from Arkansas posted. Is he still around? I think he went by Rkunsas


Yes, but rarely if ever, posts.


----------



## Kaila

Moon Rat said:


> I belonged to this forum years ago when a fellow from Arkansas posted. Is he still around? I think he went by Rkunsas


That is rkunsaw


----------



## hollydolly

Moon Rat said:


> I belonged to this forum years ago when a fellow from Arkansas posted. Is he still around? I think he went by Rkunsas


His last post was Friday... here... https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/why-do-seniors-fight-so-hard-to-survive.73523/#post-2186961


----------



## RadishRose

RadishRose said:


> Yes, but rarely if ever, posts.


What was you name back then, @Moon Rat ?


----------



## Gary O'

Wonder how @Ruth n Jersey is doing....


----------



## Jules

Gary O' said:


> Wonder how @Ruth n Jersey is doing....


Yes, her last post was June 2nd and things were very difficult.


----------



## JaniceM

Have we lost jerryold and exwisehe?


----------



## Millyd

Bella said:


> Yes, I said his profile was gone. I misspoke. I should've said his profile was accessible to members before he disappeared, and since he's been gone, it's now inaccessible. That's what some people do when they spilt. They shut everything down. I dunno, all I know is that he's gone.


I’m the same  @Bella the forums not for me,   I closed/ deleted all my info yesterday


----------



## Bella

JaniceM said:


> *Have we lost jerryold and exwisehe?*


I don't know, @JaniceM . Hopefully, someone will be along who does.


Millyd said:


> *I’m the same  @Bella the forums not for me,   I closed/ deleted all my info yesterday*


I'm afraid I don't understand @Millyd . The forum isn't for you and you closed/deleted all your info yesterday, but here you are posting today?


----------



## Mitch86

There is nothing to worry about. In the end we all cease to exist and all pain and suffering also cease to exist.


----------



## Millyd

Bella said:


> I don't know, @JaniceM . Hopefully, someone will be along who does.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't understand @Millyd . The forum isn't for you and you closed/deleted all your info yesterday, but here you are posting today?


 I meant today (I live in Australia ~ different times zones) I was still checking if I could delete my account.
no luck


----------



## Pinky

Millyd said:


> I meant today (I live in Australia ~ different times zones) I was still checking if I could delete my account.
> no luck


Sorry to see you go, Milly.


----------



## Bella

Millyd said:


> *I meant today (I live in Australia ~ different times zones) I was still checking if I could delete my account.
> no luck*


You can't delete your account @Millyd , only Matrix can do that. If you don't want to be here, the only thing you can do is stop posting. I'm sorry to see you go.


----------



## Tish

Has anyone heard from Patch?
It's been about a month since he was last seen.


----------



## Tish

Update on mellowyellow.

I heard from her yesterday and she is fine, no fixed date on when she will return, she is rather busy at the moment.
But she is alive and well.


----------



## Jules

Tish said:


> Update on mellowyellow.
> 
> I heard from her yesterday and she is fine, no fixed date on when she will return, she is rather busy at the moment.
> But she is alive and well.


Thanks so much.


----------



## Pepper

Mitch86 said:


> There is nothing to worry about. In the end we all cease to exist and all pain and suffering also cease to exist.


Wow.  Pleasant aren't you?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Perhaps someone else has mentioned @charry … anyone know where she is?


----------



## charry

CinnamonSugar said:


> Perhaps someone else has mentioned @charry … anyone know where she is?


Hi CS
I will hopefully try and post now 
I moved house a few months ago 
To a new county 
But gradually settling in now and getting used to my new surroundings


----------



## Jules

Hi @charry.  Good see you’re well.  A new country - that’s a big change.


----------



## charry

Jules said:


> Hi @charry.  Good see you’re well.  A new country - that’s a big change.


Oops  a new county 
And Thankyou


----------



## RadishRose

charry said:


> Hi CS
> I will hopefully try and post now
> I moved house a few months ago
> To a new county
> But gradually settling in now and getting used to my new surroundings


Hi Charry, nice to see you again. Hope you love your new house.


----------



## charry

RadishRose said:


> Hi Charry, nice to see you again. Hope you love your new house.


Thankyou 
Hoping I do as well rose


----------



## CinnamonSugar

charry said:


> Hi CS
> I will hopefully try and post now
> I moved house a few months ago
> To a new county
> But gradually settling in now and getting used to my new surroundings


Lovely to hear from you, @charry !  ::hugs::


----------



## Lewkat

Welcome back, Charry.  Much happiness in your new home and country.


----------



## Kaila

I want to send my, (and our) caring and hopes to @Ruth n Jersey 
in case she is ever able to look at the forum, any more.
Many of us miss her very much!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I want to send my, (and our) caring and hopes to @Ruth n Jersey
> in case she is ever able to look at the forum, any more.
> Many of us miss her very much!


yes absolutely...I miss her.. I hope she's ok, I know she was having some family issues.. I do hope she returns soon...


----------



## Pink Biz

@Aunt Bea hasn't posted in 3 weeks. Does anyone know if she is okay?


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> @Aunt Bea hasn't posted in 3 weeks. Does anyone know if she is okay?


OMGosh..really.. I'm sad to say I hadn't noticed, I think sometimes time flies  and before you know it weeks have gone by, and then we realise someone important and dear to us  is missing. I hope @Aunt Bea is Ok.. not like her to be missing like this.. but I do know she guards her  privacy, so hopefully we'll hear from her soon , and all is well..


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> @Aunt Bea hasn't posted in 3 weeks. Does anyone know if she is okay?


I'm so used to seeing her, I hadn't missed her yet. I don't look at every thread, so I just figure everyone's here,


----------



## Pink Biz

I think @Aunt Bea was in the habit of posting every day or so. I noticed she was missing a few days ago but waited until now to mention it.

I hope she is doing alright and just taking a little break from SF.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I hope that @Ruth n Jersey and @Aunt Bea can drop in and let us know they're okay.


----------



## charry

thankyou x


----------



## StarSong

@charry, it's nice to see you here again.  Hope you're settling in well in your new home and county.  How far are you from your previous home?


----------



## charry

StarSong said:


> @charry, it's nice to see you here again.  Hope you're settling in well in your new home and county.  How far are you from your previous home?


About 300 miles star xx


----------



## StarSong

charry said:


> About 300 miles star xx


Unless you were already familiar with the area, everything will be new to you.  May you discover wonderful neighbors, convenient shops, interesting businesses and lovely places to explore.


----------



## charry

StarSong said:


> Unless you were already familiar with the area, everything will be new to you.  May you discover wonderful neighbors, convenient shops, interesting businesses and lovely places to explore.


We have a small village with 1shop but we are lucky to have a doctors surgery with a small pharmacist adjoining  
I have 4 neighbours up the lane   And have met 2
Thanks star song hugssss


----------



## hollydolly

Anyone whose been missing @jerry old , as many of us have, I've just been told he's quite poorly, and may not be back to the forum for a while.. so I think we all wish him a speedy recovery.. and hope he returns soon..


----------



## Pinky

@jerry old 
Feel better soon, and get back here to the forum!


----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


> Anyone whose been missing @jerry old , as many of us have, I've just been told he's quite poorly, and may not be back to the forum for a while.. so I think we all wish him a speedy recovery.. and hope he returns soon..



Thnx hollydolly. I just PM'd Matrix.


----------



## FastTrax

Also I think he will communicate via PM's until he gets his strength up to post. Get well jerry old. We are all praying for you. The Stinkster told me to tell you she loves and misses you and to get well so she can mess with you some more. Erin says hi too.


----------



## Jules

Wishing you well, @jerry old


----------



## katlupe

I was wondering about @Aunt Bea myself. I pray she comes back and nothing is wrong. I always value her advice on my diary pages.


----------



## PamfromTx

I hope that the missing in action are well.


----------



## Alligatorob

I am about to be missing in action, not sure for how long.  Got knee surgery this morning, replacement of both knees.  Don't know when I'll be able to be back.  But I am sure I will be.


----------



## Pepper

(((@Alligatorob)))
I will miss you!  Best of luck!


----------



## MarkinPhx

Good luck with your surgery @Alligatorob


----------



## Pinky

Alligatorob said:


> I am about to be missing in action, not sure for how long.  Got knee surgery this morning, replacement of both knees.  Don't know when I'll be able to be back.  But I am sure I will be.


@Alligatorob 

Take good care of yourself .. do your exercises faithfully, and you'll be back before you know it!
All the best to you!


----------



## Gary O'

FastTrax said:


> Get well jerry old. We are all praying for you.


----------



## katlupe

Alligatorob said:


> I am about to be missing in action, not sure for how long.  Got knee surgery this morning, replacement of both knees.  Don't know when I'll be able to be back.  But I am sure I will be.


Good luck for a successful surgery!


----------



## Gary O'

Alligatorob said:


> I am about to be missing in action, not sure for how long. Got knee surgery this morning, replacement of both knees. Don't know when I'll be able to be back. But I am sure I will be.


Well, take yer laptop with you wherever you go.
Nuthin' passes the down time better than GF (Geezer Forums)


----------



## Marie5656

Alligatorob said:


> I am about to be missing in action, not sure for how long.  Got knee surgery this morning, replacement of both knees.  Don't know when I'll be able to be back.  But I am sure I will be.


Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Jackie23

I hope all goes well for you, @Alligatorob


----------



## PamfromTx

Praying for good results.


----------



## Lee

Been away for a bit myself. Had my surgery on my hand and was successful for the most part, healing nice but have lost some strength due to minor nerve damage. I was worried about cancer after reading about someone here who lost a thumb but doc assured me a doctor would  never amputate without a biopsy first. No cancer and I can now hit the space key with ease while typing.

Good to be back!!!

And wishing all who are ailing the best for a complete recovery.


----------



## Bella

@Alligatorob, I'll be thinking about you, you old rascal! Best of luck!


----------



## hollydolly

..sorry you;ve been going through such stress and health problems Lee..  I didn't put a missing persons alert out for you, because I know you sometimes leave for a while and return.. sorry to hear this time it was health related.. good to see you back..


----------



## Bella

Welcome back! Nice to see you @Lee. I'm glad your hand surgery was successful.


----------



## DebraMae

Alligatorob said:


> I am about to be missing in action, not sure for how long.  Got knee surgery this morning, replacement of both knees.  Don't know when I'll be able to be back.  But I am sure I will be.


Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Blessed

You will do great!!!!


----------



## Jules

@Alligatorob and anyone else who is away with medical issues well.  

Good to see you back @Lee.


----------



## Pepper

I'm worried about @Aunt Bea; this is most unusual.  Keeping my fingers crossed she is ok.


----------



## Pinky

Hi @Lee 

Nice to see you back, and good to hear your hand surgery was successful. I had a cyst removed from the
top of my hand, way back in the early 80's. Unfortunately, the strength never did come back in that hand.
Hope you continue to heal well.


----------



## Pinky

Pepper said:


> I'm worried about @Aunt Bea; this is most unusual.  Keeping my fingers crossed she is ok.


@Pepper

I, too, am concerned - Aunt Bea, if you can, please let us know how you are.


----------



## Remy

@Lee I didn't know about your surgery or perhaps didn't remember. But I had noticed you were not here. So nice to see you back and I hope all continues to be well. I hope your hand strength can improve.


----------



## Kaila

I definitely missed you around here, @Lee 
But I felt sure that you were doing the best you could do, with each of your situations, as you always do, so I waited and hoped,
that you would return, in time.
It is Very good to see you, and glad you came back to tell us how you are doing!


----------



## RadishRose

Lee said:


> Been away for a bit myself. Had my surgery on my hand and was successful for the most part, healing nice but have lost some strength due to minor nerve damage. I was worried about cancer after reading about someone here who lost a thumb but doc assured me a doctor would  never amputate without a biopsy first. No cancer and I can now hit the space key with ease while typing.
> 
> Good to be back!!!
> 
> And wishing all who are ailing the best for a complete recovery.


Welcome back Lee! Happy to know your surgery is over and your hand is out of danger.


----------



## Bella

@Em in Ohio hasn't posted since August 25th.


----------



## JustBonee

Bella said:


> @Em in Ohio hasn't posted since August 25th.


But shows she was on the board last Sunday


----------



## Bella

Bonnie said:


> *But shows she was on the board last Sunday*


Oh, okay, thanks!  The last time I checked her profile was a week or so ago, but I haven't checked it since.


----------



## Been There

Hope your surgery went well @Alligatorob.


----------



## Kaila

@Em in Ohio 
I've been wondering if you've ever fully recovered from your difficult bout with covid.  We hope so!


----------



## Trish

@Silverfox007 seems not to have posted since February.  Hope they are okay


----------



## Kaila

Trish said:


> @Silverfox007 seems not to have posted since February.  Hope they are okay


That poster was only here for one or two days.

You might be thinking of @Sliverfox 
who is a long time member and regular, ongoing poster, who is not missing.


----------



## hollydolly

Still no sign of @Aunt Bea ... it's becoming quite concerning now..


----------



## Pepper

Yes @hollydolly hopefully someone has her email address.


----------



## Jules

I hope someone knows how to contact her too.

I hadn’t put Aunt Bea’s ”name and location” together.  


> *Pilot Mountain was the inspiration for the fictional town of Mount Pilot in “The Andy Griffith Show,” a nearby larger town near Mayberry*. Nearby the actual town is Pilot Mount State Park which is known for its Big Pinnacle peak seen for several miles.


----------



## Pepper

@Aunt Bea lives in NYState.  I once knew where, but I forgot


----------



## Pepper

I think she lives in Batavia, NY.  I'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## Pinky

Pepper said:


> I think she lives in Batavia, NY.  I'm pretty sure of that.


It says "near Mount Pilot" on Aunt Bea's profile.


----------



## Pepper

Pinky said:


> It says "near Mount Pilot" on Aunt Bea's profile.


No, that's her 'imaginary' place she uses for the internet.


----------



## Pepper

Oops.  Maybe I'm thinking of @Marie5656?


----------



## katlupe

Yes, I believe she has mentioned being in central NY several times. For the longest time I thought she lived in NC till I saw her post that. Maybe someone hurt her feelings. Her last post was Sept 9th. I miss her.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> Yes, I believe she has mentioned being in central NY several times. For the longest time I thought she lived in NC till I saw her post that. Maybe someone hurt her feelings. Her last post was Sept 9th. I miss her.


She spouts the greatest thoughts and puts everything in perspective.  I really like her words, her input.  I too miss her Kat.


----------



## Ronni

I wish there was some way to know about these missing folks.

Even though we know each other only virtually, forums like this one create relationships between folks and those attachments are every bit as real and enduring as real life ones. 

I’ve been on a variety of forums since the ‘90’s, made some fantastic friends who have come to mean a great deal to me and vice versa. We’ve also met and visit with each other from time to time. I’ve hosted several reunions/get togethers of forum friends too.

Those friendships are just as meaningful to me as the friends I’ve met in more traditional ways. The friends I’ve made here are in that same category and if any of you went missing with no explanation It would be deeply worrisome, especially as this is a senior forum and some are not well, so our connection has a tendency to be even more tenuous.

I don’t want to be left with nothing but a mystery of where did my friend go? Is he/she even still alive. Y’know?


----------



## Marie5656

Pepper said:


> Oops.  Maybe I'm thinking of @Marie5656?


I am here


----------



## hollydolly

Ronni said:


> I wish there was some way to know about these missing folks.
> 
> Even though we know each other only virtually, forums like this one create relationships between folks and those attachments are every bit as real and enduring as real life ones.
> 
> I’ve been on a variety of forums since the ‘90’s, made some fantastic friends who have come to mean a great deal to me and vice versa. We’ve also met and visit with each other from time to time. I’ve hosted several reunions/get togethers of forum friends too.
> 
> Those friendships are just as meaningful to me as the friends I’ve met in more traditional ways. The friends I’ve made here are in that same category and if any of you went missing with no explanation It would be deeply worrisome, especially as this is a senior forum and some are not well, so our connection has a tendency to be even more tenuous.
> 
> I don’t want to be left with nothing but a mystery of where did my friend go? Is he/she even still alive. Y’know?


I too as most people know here.. have met many forum members in the last 25 years .. from various forums and parts of the world..

Several members here have my private email address..  as I have theirs too ... and I think that's important that if you feel concerned that you may lose contact with certain friends, to give at least a contact address, even a phone number...


----------



## StarSong

I also was under the strong impression that Aunt Bea lives in central NY.  I did a forum search just now and confirmed that she's stated it numerous times.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I too as most people know here.. have met many forum members in the last 25 years .. from various forums and parts of the world..
> 
> Several members here have my private email address..  as I have theirs too ... and I think that's important that if you feel concerned that you may lose contact with certain friends, to give at least a contact address, even a phone number...


If anything suddenly happened to me my daughter will let my close SF friends know.


----------



## Pinky

Marie5656 said:


> I am here


Hello, Marie!


----------



## Pinky

I asked my hub and daughter to let the SF folks here to let them know if anything untoward should happen
to me.


----------



## hollydolly

I have no-one here who could let people know if something happened to me, and my DD  doesn't even know about this forum


----------



## Jules

Years ago a member on another forum went missing.  A couple of people knew his real name and approximately where he lived.  They searched and found his obituary.  It was so sad.


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> I have no-one here who could let people know if something happened to me, and my DD  doesn't even know about this forum


Same here, Holly.  My son knows I am on a Senior Forum, but not which one.  He's not interested in these things.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Years ago a forum member went missing.  A couple of people knew his real name and approximately where he lived.  They searched and found his obituary.  It was so sad.


yes that was Jim... and that was me who found it.. ..so sad.. and prior to that there was Ina..


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Same here, Holly.  My son knows I am on a Senior Forum, but not which one.  He's not interested in these things.


Exactly same here Lois.. she knows but she has  no idea which one..  never shown any interest tbh..


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> yes that was Jim... and that was me who found it.. ..so sad.. and prior to that there was Ina..


I corrected my wording because it was a different forum.  Same idea.  Someone knows your real name and can do a search.  Since many people have quit using obituaries, sometimes a search doesn’t help.


----------



## Lewkat

Jules said:


> I corrected my wording because it was a different forum.  Same idea.  Someone knows your real name and can do a search.  Since many people have quit using obituaries, sometimes a search doesn’t help.


Google can usually find most people today.  Obituaries have become very expensive.


----------



## Pepper

Lewkat said:


> *Google *can usually find most people today.  Obituaries have become very expensive.


Or Facebook.


----------



## Lewkat

Pepper said:


> Or Facebook.


Yes, forgot about that one.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Google can usually find most people today.  Obituaries have become very expensive.


it's much easier to find someone online .. or on the interent in the USA... not so easy to do the same in the UK...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I have no-one here who could let people know if something happened to me, and my DD  doesn't even know about this forum


Would she be able to access your email account?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Would she be able to access your email account?


I'm sure she would.. but she wouldn't make it a priority..


----------



## Kaila

Well, the above discussion _proves_
that we forum members need to move to live closer to one another, then!


----------



## FastTrax

Well since I am now all old and decrepit I no longer have the ability to back check a members latest post so here goes.

1. Medusa

2. Officer Ripley

3. Jerry Old "One more time".

4. Permaglecter I think.

5. And the guy who has the avatar that shows a road with Stop spelled SOPT.

I do hope all are safe and sound.


----------



## hollydolly

Medusa was on yesterday...

@peramangkelder  hasn't been here for 4 weeks..

Officer Ripley is on most days.. and posted several times today..

Jerry Old has been very poorly, altho' he did post an update on 1st of October.. get well soon @jerry old


----------



## JustBonee

FastTrax said:


> Well since I am now all old and decrepit I no longer have the ability to back check a members latest post so here goes.
> 
> 1. Medusa
> 
> 2. Officer Ripley
> 
> 3. Jerry Old "One more time".
> 
> 4. Permaglecter I think.
> 
> 5. And the guy who has the avatar that shows a road with Stop spelled SOPT.
> 
> I do hope all are safe and sound.



Jerry Old did check in on Oct. 1st,  on the NFL Thread.



> Have been ill, missed this thread, hopefully, will be able to get back in grove...


https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ll-pls-no-other-sports-thx.71198/post-2249115


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> I have no-one here who could let people know if something happened to me, and my DD  doesn't even know about this forum


It really doesn't matter Holly. When your's, mine and everyone else on this planet, has come to the end of their time, we are not around to see who was there to see us off. 
For what it's worth, you are a highlight of this forum, hold that treasure close, if my belief of heaven proves correct, I can see you, the bubbly character that you are, holding court and dispensing love. What a beautiful fantasy!


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> I have no-one here who could let people know if something happened to me, and my DD  doesn't even know about this forum



Me too....
....daughter doesn't approve of forums and the few friends remaining are just not interested.
Of course old age has a lot to do with it. Thankfully I haven't reached that stage yet.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> It really doesn't matter Holly. When your's, mine and everyone else on this planet, has come to the end of their time, we are not around to see who was there to see us off.
> For what it's worth, you are a highlight of this forum, hold that treasure close, if my belief of heaven proves correct, I can see you, the bubbly character that you are, holding court and dispensing love. What a beautiful fantasy!


How complimentary you are HC... such a gentleman, thank you...


----------



## Jules

Mizmo said:


> Me too....
> ....daughter doesn't approve of forums and the few friends remaining are just not interested.
> Of course old age has a lot to do with it. Thankfully I haven't reached that stage yet.


My kids don’t approve either.  I shouldn’t trust any of you.  You’re all robbers and murderers.  They say this as they chat away of TikToc, etc, etc.


----------



## katlupe

I noticed @fancicoffee13 hasn't been here since Aug. 4th.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I agree with @horseless carriage. You're the It Girlat SF!

I have a letter to my kids in my "I'm Dead. Now What?" book. There are instructions for people to contact and the URL for SF. I update it from time to time. That reminds me! It's time to update it again.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly I agree with @horseless carriage. You're the It Girlat SF!
> 
> I have a letter to my kids in my "I'm Dead. Now What?" book. There are instructions for people to contact and the URL for SF. I update it from time to time. That reminds me! It's time to update it again.


thank you GG...  but I'm not digging your garden...for you..


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> thank you GG...  but I'm not digging your garden...for you..


Drat. And I thought I was good at manipulating people. Could you be tempted with a promise of ice cream? Blueberry scones? Tiramisu?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Drat. And I thought I was good at manipulating people. Could you be tempted with a promise of ice cream? Blueberry scones? Tiramisu?


Dear God...old woman.. why do you eat such terrible things...


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Dear God...old woman.. why do you eat such terrible things...


Why? So that I stay healthy and my name doesn't show up on this thread!

One should take care of oneself; however, there's a certain amount of benign neglect that's required for one's overall health. Like ice cream and chocolate.

You wanna assume room temperature after eating nothing but veggies () and rice cakes (like chewing on styrofoam), go ahead. I'm gonna go out smiling and smeared with chocolate and ice cream


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Why? So that I stay healthy and my name doesn't show up on this thread!
> 
> One should take care of oneself; however, there's a certain amount of benign neglect that's required for one's overall health. Like ice cream and chocolate.
> 
> You wanna assume room temperature after eating nothing but veggies () and rice cakes (like chewing on styrofoam), go ahead. I'm gonna go out smiling and smeared with chocolate and ice cream


no I just meant.. that I cannot stand Tiramasu.. nor Blackberries..


----------



## Pepper

Wish @Aunt Bea  could know that she is so missed!  That would make her happy.


----------



## Been There

Pepper said:


> Wish @Aunt Bea  could know that she is so missed!  That would make her happy.


Does anyone know her last name or the town she lives in?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> My kids don’t approve either.  I shouldn’t trust any of you.  You’re all robbers and murderers.  They say this as they chat away of TikToc, etc, etc.


it's not that my 46 year old daughter doesn't approve.. she uses social media like many ..especially FB... but she's just not interested in knowing which ''geriatric forum'' I post on...


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Wish @Aunt Bea  could know that she is so missed!  That would make her happy.


if she's poorly, I hope she's still able to read the forum.. and can see that she's very much missed.. I'm sure it'll come as a surprise to her..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> it's not that my 46 year old daughter doesn't approve.. she uses social media like many ..especially FB... but she's just not interested in knowing which ''geriatric forum'' I post on...


My husband knows I've formed some genuine friendships here.  I'll often mention a topic we're talking about on SF.  He finds it interesting and sometimes weighs in with his opinion.   

If anything suddenly happens to me, my close SF buddies will undoubtedly send me an email which my daughter or DH will most assuredly respond to. 

My husband and daughter are both daily FB and Instagram users, which I am not, so they understand the value and depth of social media relationships.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> no I just meant.. that I cannot stand Tiramasu.. nor Blackberries..


Thought I was the only one who didn't understand all the fuss about Tiramisu.  Same with Flan.  (For Pete's sake, it's nothing more than custard, people!)    

I quite like blackberries though. Can't think of any berries I don't like, for that matter.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Thought I was the only one who didn't understand all the fuss about Tiramisu.  Same with Flan.  (For Pete's sake, it's nothing more than custard, people!)
> 
> I quite like blackberries though. Can't think of any berries I don't like, for that matter.


I can't stand Tiramisu..or  flan..or trifle... I hate the texture of wet sponge and or cold custard .. ... ..of course any flan that contains no custard or trifle ..like an open fruit flan.. or a savoury flan gets the thumbs up..

I dislike Blackberries because they're so tart.. and tart fruit gets my thumbs down...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I can't stand Tiramisu..or  flan..or trifle... I hate the texture of wet sponge and or cold custard .. ... ..of course any flan that contains no custard or trifle ..like an open fruit flan.. or a savoury flan gets the thumbs up..
> 
> I dislike Blackberries because they're so tart.. and tart fruit gets my thumbs down...


Flan here is a popular Mexican dessert - essentially custard with a little sugar syrup drizzled over top and puddled around it on the serving plate. 

p.s.  Mexican appetizers and entrees are delicious, but Mexican I find desserts bland and uninteresting.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Flan here is a popular Mexican dessert - essentially custard with a little sugar syrup drizzled over top and puddled around it on the serving plate.
> 
> p.s.  Mexican appetizers and entrees are delicious, but Mexican I find desserts bland and uninteresting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 245012


that's called Creme caramel here......which reminds me of Blancmange which I hate as well..(slimey ) ugh!!

this is custard flan here...


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> if she's poorly, I hope she's still able to read the forum.. and can see that she's very much missed.. I'm sure it'll come as a surprise to her..


It looks like she doesn't have a "conversations" (message) option on her profile.. that makes it difficult when a member has been missing awhile-  no way to contact them.  
I hope she is o.k.!!


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> It looks like she doesn't have a "conversations" (message) option on her profile.. that makes it difficult when a member has been missing awhile-  no way to contact them.
> I hope she is o.k.!!


yes some people choose to disable PM's which is a pity when it comes to making contact, but then many people who join forums do so never to exchange personal Info, and Aunt Bee has always been a very private person.. so I'm not surprised..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> that's called Creme caramel here......which reminds me of Blancmange which I hate as well..(slimey ) ugh!!
> 
> this is custard flan here...


It's not that I hate custard, it's that it's custard.  A good but rather pedestrian dessert.  No need for people to ooh and aah over something that takes 15 minutes to make from scratch and even less time using a package of instant.  

It's akin to getting all jazzed up over a bowl of Jello...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> It's not that I hate custard, it's that it's custard.  A good but rather pedestrian dessert.  No need for people to ooh and aah over something that takes 15 minutes to make from scratch and even less time using a package of instant.
> 
> It's akin to getting all jazzed up over a bowl of Jello...


I don't dislike Custard in fact I had it the other night, I hate Cold Custard.. and I especially dislike Cold custard and wet sponge..


----------



## Pecos

Pepper said:


> Wish @Aunt Bea  could know that she is so missed!  That would make her happy.


Posts by Aunt Bea are always worth paying attention to. She is a voice of thoughtful moderation and insight. I hope that she is OK and that she returns.
@Aunt Bea 
@Pepper


----------



## Jules

Has anyone seen @oldman lately.  It’s been over 2 months since his last post.


----------



## FastTrax

Jules said:


> Has anyone seen @oldman lately.  It’s been over 2 months since his last post.



A "LARGE" contingent of loyal members here dearly miss oldman also. I can't confirm it but he's a little busy right now.


----------



## hollydolly

FastTrax said:


> A "LARGE" contingent of loyal members here dearly miss oldman also. I can't confirm it but he's a little busy right now.


we always miss him, but he does take quite long breaks from the forum every now and again..he's a good friend to me as is his buddy 911... both of them are my good friends ..


----------



## timoc

Marie5656 said:


> I am here


Of course you are, marie.


----------



## Been There

Where is Aunt Bea? Doesn't anyone know her name or the town she lived in?


----------



## JaniceM

I know she lives somewhere in New York State, but that's all.


----------



## peramangkelder

hollydolly said:


> Medusa was on yesterday...
> 
> @peramangkelder  hasn't been here for 4 weeks..
> 
> Officer Ripley is on most days.. and posted several times today..
> 
> Jerry Old has been very poorly, altho' he did post an update on 1st of October.. get well soon @jerry old[/USER
> [/QUOTE]
> [QUOTE="hollydolly, post: 2264752, member: 1168"]
> Medusa was on yesterday...
> 
> [USER=3966]@peramangkelder  hasn't been here for 4 weeks..
> 
> Officer Ripley is on most days.. and posted several times today..
> 
> Jerry Old has been very poorly, altho' he did post an update on 1st of October.. get well soon @jerry old





hollydolly said:


> Medusa was on yesterday...
> 
> @peramangkelder  hasn't been here for 4 weeks..
> 
> Officer Ripley is on most days.. and posted several times today..
> 
> Jerry Old has been very poorly, altho' he did post an update on 1st of October.. get well soon @jerry old


Hiya @hollydolly I haven't been going so well lately
I've been battling a nasty golden staph infection in my lower right leg
We rehomed a 2 year old deaf Pomeranian Domino who had been mistreated in his early days
He got on well with my husband who basically would get along with Godzilla I reckon
However the dog changed and it was as though something snapped in his brain
He took a major dislike to everything I did and I could not move at all without Domino being aggressive
This went on for a long time quite probably too long because one night he sunk his teeth into my lower right leg
I did not think much of it at the time but huz took him to the local Vet to be euthanised because you cannot in all
good conscience even give the dog to anyone else
Huz explained what happened and the Vet said we were doing the right thing because he 'was an accident waiting to happen'
I would never have forgiven myself if he had savaged a child or someone disabled...don't even want to think about that
We lasted about 2 weeks without a dog and then we got ourselves a gorgeous male Lhasa Apso pup
This was 4 months ago and my leg had deteriorated until I could not look after it any more so off to our Doc
2 courses of antibiotics later and many dressing changes by the nurse at the Doctor's rooms
I am back to managing it myself before I call in a district nurse who can do home visits
The wound was very soggy and more of the leg was involved so I requested to manage it myself at home
Lo and behold after a week it has started to dry out and look more like my leg
So I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will eventually come good
I do look in from time to time but with my sore leg sitting in front of the computer can be painful
I am feeling better today and thank you for your concern


----------



## hollydolly

peramangkelder said:


> Hiya @hollydolly I haven't been going so well lately
> I've been battling a nasty golden staph infection in my lower right leg
> We rehomed a 2 year old deaf Pomeranian Domino who had been mistreated in his early days
> He got on well with my husband who basically would get along with Godzilla I reckon
> However the dog changed and it was as though something snapped in his brain
> He took a major dislike to everything I did and I could not move at all without Domino being aggressive
> This went on for a long time quite probably too long because one night he sunk his teeth into my lower right leg
> I did not think much of it at the time but huz took him to the local Vet to be euthanised because you cannot in all
> good conscience even give the dog to anyone else
> Huz explained what happened and the Vet said we were doing the right thing because he 'was an accident waiting to happen'
> I would never have forgiven myself if he had savaged a child or someone disabled...don't even want to think about that
> We lasted about 2 weeks without a dog and then we got ourselves a gorgeous male Lhasa Apso pup
> This was 4 months ago and my leg had deteriorated until I could not look after it any more so off to our Doc
> 2 courses of antibiotics later and many dressing changes by the nurse at the Doctor's rooms
> I am back to managing it myself before I call in a district nurse who can do home visits
> The wound was very soggy and more of the leg was involved so I requested to manage it myself at home
> Lo and behold after a week it has started to dry out and look more like my leg
> So I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will eventually come good
> I do look in from time to time but with my sore leg sitting in front of the computer can be painful
> I am feeling better today and thank you for your concern


oh Pera.. how awful about the dog, sounds like you've been having a horrible time because of the dog and it having bitten you so badly... wow.. ..but it's lovely to see you again, I have to say we're so used to having you here that I was quite concerned.. I hope you get well enough before too long so you can come back and join with us again...


----------



## Jules

@permagelder, that’s been an ordeal.  Wishing you a speedy recovery now.


----------



## StarSong

Hoping you are back in the pink very soon, @peramangkelder.  You did the right thing by having the dog euthanized.  An animal that shows aggression without provocation cannot be trusted around other animals or humans of any age.  I'm sorry for what you've been going through - it sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## peramangkelder

Thank you all for your genuine concern


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pepper said:


> Or Facebook.


Yeah but only if either 1. you know the person's real name or alias Or 2. they use the same screen name on FB that they use here.
@Jules  I didn't realize that many people stopped using obituaries.


----------



## Kaila

peramangkelder said:


> Hiya @hollydolly I haven't been going so well lately
> I've been battling a nasty golden staph infection in my lower right leg
> We rehomed a 2 year old deaf Pomeranian Domino who had been mistreated in his early days
> He got on well with my husband who basically would get along with Godzilla I reckon
> However the dog changed and it was as though something snapped in his brain
> He took a major dislike to everything I did and I could not move at all without Domino being aggressive
> This went on for a long time quite probably too long because one night he sunk his teeth into my lower right leg
> I did not think much of it at the time but huz took him to the local Vet to be euthanised because you cannot in all
> good conscience even give the dog to anyone else
> Huz explained what happened and the Vet said we were doing the right thing because he 'was an accident waiting to happen'
> I would never have forgiven myself if he had savaged a child or someone disabled...don't even want to think about that
> We lasted about 2 weeks without a dog and then we got ourselves a gorgeous male Lhasa Apso pup
> This was 4 months ago and my leg had deteriorated until I could not look after it any more so off to our Doc
> 2 courses of antibiotics later and many dressing changes by the nurse at the Doctor's rooms
> I am back to managing it myself before I call in a district nurse who can do home visits
> The wound was very soggy and more of the leg was involved so I requested to manage it myself at home
> Lo and behold after a week it has started to dry out and look more like my leg
> So I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will eventually come good
> I do look in from time to time but with my sore leg sitting in front of the computer can be painful
> I am feeling better today and thank you for your concern


It is very good to hear from you, despite being very sorry for the difficult ordeal.  We will all be thinking of you, I am sure, and hoping you will start recovering more quickly, and be able to join us more often, at some point again.  Take extra good care, and I hope you enjoy the puppy, too.


----------



## 911

I ran across this thread and see that Aunt Bea hasn’t posted for awhile. It’s too bad that no one knows her real name and city where she resides. Anyone can be found, but it helps to have some personal information. I thought she was very insightful with her posts.


----------



## Pepper

I suppose @Matrix has an email but I can understand if he can't use it for this purpose?  A Wellness Check?


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> I suppose @Matrix has an email but I can understand if he can't use it for this purpose?  A Wellness Check?


I wish he could, but I understand too that he can’t.


----------



## hollydolly

911 said:


> I ran across this thread and see that Aunt Bea hasn’t posted for awhile. It’s too bad that no one knows her real name and city where she resides. Anyone can be found, but it helps to have some personal information.* I thought she was very insightful with her posts.*


I told her that once, I think she was very taken aback...


----------



## palides2021

peramangkelder said:


> Thank you all for your genuine concern


Wishing you a speedy recovery, @peramangkelder !


----------



## Matrix

Pepper said:


> I suppose @Matrix has an email but I can understand if he can't use it for this purpose?  A Wellness Check?


If someone starts a conversation with her, she will receive a notification email.

Please note that this doesn't work with everyone, some emails can't be reached by our forum, or some accounts were configured not to receive emails, but I checked her email and account settings, she will get an email.


----------



## Pepper

I wrote a pm to Aunt Bea.  I was blocked from sending it.  Maybe it's just me, maybe she has me on ignore.  Please, everyone, try to PM Aunt Bea.  Maybe a relative will see the email and will get the hint that we all miss her and will contact us.  I've done all I can, I guess.  If she personally blocked me, I don't mind.  I continue to be concerned and miss her wonderful posts.


----------



## oldpop

I noticed I had not seen her post in a while. I believe it has been over a month since her last post. I hope all is well with her. I wish there was a way to find out.


----------



## Gary O'

Pepper said:


> I wrote a pm to Aunt Bea. I was blocked from sending it. Maybe it's just me, maybe she has me on ignore. Please, everyone, try to PM Aunt Bea.


I tried
Can't either

Not good


----------



## Paco Dennis

When I first got here @Aunt Bea was a little intimidating to me. Within a month a cherished her insight, common sense, and sense of humor. I sure wish the her the best, and would love to find out how she is.


----------



## hollydolly

It seems she has her PM's blocked...  something she must have done relatively recently because I've spoken to her by PM in the past...

For now I think we should all just leave well alone, it maybe that she just doesn't want to be contacted..


----------



## Lewkat

I was just reading Aunt Bea's last posting that I recall on Sept. 9th.  It was under the heading of We Need To Re-Think The Concept Of College.  The comments became somewhat contentious between Aunt Bea and a couple of other posters.  She seemed annoyed and apologized for offering an opinion, saying that it wouldn't happen again.  

Perhaps, she's taking some time off from posting as I can see why she was somewhat annoyed.


----------



## Gary O'

Lewkat said:


> Perhaps, she's taking some time off from posting as I can see why she was somewhat annoyed.


I kinda hope that's the case
And hope she pops in and sees all those concerned


----------



## Geezer Garage

I recall that discussion. hope she is fine, and just needed a break. I miss her comments also.


----------



## PamfromTx

Where is @dseag2 ?​


----------



## Blessed

I am not sure but I think he traveling.


----------



## palides2021

Lewkat said:


> I was just reading Aunt Bea's last posting that I recall on Sept. 9th.  It was under the heading of We Need To Re-Think The Concept Of College.  The comments became somewhat contentious between Aunt Bea and a couple of other posters.  She seemed annoyed and apologized for offering an opinion, saying that it wouldn't happen again.
> 
> Perhaps, she's taking some time off from posting as I can see why she was somewhat annoyed.


I also did the same, and came to the same conclusion. Hope she comes back soon! Miss her!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Where is @dseag2 ?​
> View attachment 247931


he was here on Sunday...


----------



## Buckeye

Re @Aunt Bea

Economists have "Gresham's Law", which states that "bad money drives out good money".  I found that, too often, the same applies to many social sites, where "bad posters drive out good posters".  Shall we call it Aunt Bea's Law?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PamfromTx said:


> Where is @dseag2 ?​
> View attachment 247931


He said he and his hubby were taking a trip...forgot whether it was for a week or two weeks.


----------



## Alligatorob

@Chris P Bacon came up in discussions about retiring to Ecuador.  Anyone heard from him lately?


OneEyedDiva said:


> He said he and his hubby were taking a trip...forgot whether it was for a week or two weeks.


I think you are right.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Alligatorob said:


> @Chris P Bacon came up in discussions about retiring to Ecuador.  Anyone heard from him lately?
> 
> I think you are right.


No. I asked about Chris P Bacon in this thread before. He was in Ecuador when he joined us for our Zoom meetings, I believe. I know he was not in the states. I'd rather he's not around because he decided to leave the forum...not that he's passed away.


----------



## timoc

Aunt Bea.

Whenever I post something remotely witty, you, Aunt Bea, have this wonderful way of upstaging my posting with your own very witty postings.

If you are reading this Aunt Bea, let me tell you, I miss you, along with many, many of your other friends on this forum. 

Tim.


----------



## hollydolly

where is @peppermint ?.. I just realised she hasn't posted for ages... in fact not since last January...


----------



## Jules

@Packerjohn   Has been missing too.  Maybe he’s having fun at his new apartment.  

Still nothing from @dseag2.


----------



## dobielvr

Wheatonlover?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Well, I guess I missed it. Welcome back.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm back, too.. although it doesn't seem anyone noticed I was gone...  moved into new apartment, didn't have internet til now...


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I'm back, too.. although it doesn't seem anyone noticed I was gone...  moved into new apartment, didn't have internet til now...


well believe it or not I was just wondering yesterday where you were... Good to have you back.. How far was the new apartment from where you previously lived ?


----------



## Jackie23

I have not seen Bonnie from Houston lately???


----------



## Alligatorob

JaniceM said:


> I'm back, too.. although it doesn't seem anyone noticed I was gone...


I did, good to have you back!


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> well believe it or not I was just wondering yesterday where you were... Good to have you back.. How far was the new apartment from where you previously lived ?


Around 20 miles.  But it's a world of difference (in good ways) from my previous place.  Quiet, safe, and nice people.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Around 20 miles.  But it's a world of difference (in good ways) from my previous place.  Quiet, safe, and nice people.


that's great news. In the UK 20 miles can mean almost a different country..the accents are different, the surrounding are different... the people are very different...


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> that's great news. In the UK 20 miles can mean almost a different country..the accents are different, the surrounding are different... the people are very different...


I got so good at the British accents I was able to place most people five miles from where they were from.  I recently met a guy on the subway and I said "Nice to speak to a Londoner" and he was astounded at my gift and asked if I were a linguist.  No.  He told me most NYers think he's from Australia!

Oh yeah, folks from different villages were like living in their own country, I found that adorable!


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> I have not seen Bonnie from Houston lately???


she's changed her name...


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> she's changed her name...


Will the Real Bonnie from Houston please stand up?


----------



## hollydolly

try calling for @JustBonee


----------



## Pepper

A HAH!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

JaniceM said:


> I'm back, too.. although it doesn't seem anyone noticed I was gone...  moved into new apartment, didn't have internet til now...


Glad you're back. On your new apartment....


----------



## JaniceM

OneEyedDiva said:


> Glad you're back. On your new apartment....
> 
> View attachment 249271


Thank you!!


----------



## Pepper

@JaniceM


----------



## Right Now

@JaniceM , I'm too new here lately to realize anyone is gone, but now you have my attention, I will gladly look for you!
I have also recently moved, and it's taken a good three months to begin to feel like I'm home.
Unless, I am on this nice vacation spot.  Welcome back!


----------



## dobielvr

Remy seems to have stepped away.....


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> Remy seems to have stepped away.....


Last seen Oct 28, 2022


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> Remy seems to have stepped away.....


I noticed this too.  Some people get busy and don’t post every day.  I hope she and her cats are ok.


----------



## FastTrax

Hey I just got some Silver alert thing on my weather radio and thought of Medusa from DC. Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## Matrix

If you get an "Oops“ error when visiting a member's profile page, it means this member has been banned, either temporarily or permanently.

No, you won't be banned permanently all of a sudden, there will be a series of events before a permanent ban:

Your posts are removed with reasons, usually happens many times...
You get one or two days ban if you don't make changes.
You get longer temporary bans.
You get a final warning, maybe a few final warnings.
Finally, you are banned permanently.

I don't defend myself publicly, otherwise I will be busy doing it all day, it's simply impossible. You are always welcome to contact me privately if you have any doubt about anything. Please don't question forum moderations publicly, otherwise you leave me no choice but to speed the above process.


----------



## hollydolly

@Packerjohn  hasn't posted for a month !!


----------



## PamfromTx

Where is @hollydolly ?  Or have I missed her postings/replies today?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> Where is @hollydolly ?  Or have I missed her postings/replies today?


She’s been on today Pam


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Where is @hollydolly ?  Or have I missed her postings/replies today?


LOL..I've been posting today...


----------



## Lee

I have mixed feelings about this topic. While it is flattering that other forum members miss you, it could also be thought of as talking behind the missing members back.

Some who have been away might then feel like NOT coming back especially if someone has mentioned that they saw them on another forum, Yikes! cardinal sin   

Other reasons could be that they are ill and do not have the energy to do anything but focus on them. And they worry if they come back that they might have to explain their absence.

I have been away myself several times, due to hubby's illness and always felt that when I came back I was sneaking in the back door hoping that no one noticed my absence.

That being said I hope that some that have gone will return, I do miss them.


----------



## Right Now

Although I have only been on three forums overall, this thread warms my heart.  It shows me folks do care, pay attention when you post and when you don't.  I haven't sent any PM's and haven't connected personally with anyone for them to know if I'm ill, away or just taking a breather.
I can understand @Lee posting her views, and this is another reason I like this forum.  We DO share differences and it is food for thought.


----------



## JaniceM

Has anyone seen @Butterfly lately?


----------



## Marie5656

*This is why I usually will mention when I will be away from the forum for a while.  But I know that for some, it is not something they wish to do.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Right Now said:


> @JaniceM , I'm too new here lately to realize anyone is gone, but now you have my attention, I will gladly look for you!
> I have also recently moved, and it's taken a good three months to begin to feel like I'm home.
> Unless, I am on this nice vacation spot.  Welcome back!


Congratulations on your move too Right Now and on finally feeling at home. Vacation spot? Do tell !


----------



## Matrix

Matrix said:


> If you get an "Oops“ error when visiting a member's profile page, it means this member has been banned, either temporarily or permanently.


If you see "*This user's profile is not available.*" on a member's profile page, this means this member has been banned.


----------

